# Lohnt sich ein erneuter Besuch in Hyboria?



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

Grüße Gemeinschaft,

ich hab mir damals den EA und die (18er Version, in Österreich btw. einfach normal im Laden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Collectors Edition gekauft und war hellauf begeistert.
Das Spiel funktionierte und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten usw waren grandios, genauso das Rollenspiel (Ich bin Rollenspieler und RP ist bei mir der wichtigste Punkt in einem mmoRPg)... gut, dann kam meine Matura/Abitur (hatte kurz davor angefangen) und ich musste zwangsläufig pausieren.

Nachdem ich das Spiel wieder aufnahm hatte ich mein Notebook, welches JETZT 1 Jahr alt ist und folgende Komponenten beinhaltet, auf Windows XP umgesattelt und von da an lief gar nichts mehr. 


Dual Core Prozessor Core 2 Duo @ 2 GHZ
2048MB Ram
Geforce 8700 mit 512 mb Grafikspeicher

Grafikkartentreiber funktionierten nicht richtig, mein Charakter wurde halb nackt angezeigt etc. pp
Nun gut, zurück bei Windows Vista musste ich feststellen, dass außerhalb von dieser ersten Piratenstadt, deren Namen mir grade nicht einfallen will, überhaupt nichts mehr funktionierte.
Konnte ich zuvor mit 50 FPS auf "mittel" spielen, so kam ich nun mit "low" grade mal auf 23 FPS....

Wie auch immer, ich hörte bald darauf auf, weil es so keinen Spaß machte und ich als Österreicher (trotz der glorreichen EU) nicht per LSV oder so zahlen konnte und in meinem kleinen Kaff keine Gamecards zum Verkauf standen.

Also, nun fast 2 Monate drauf möchte ich von euch allen wissen: "Was hat sich verändert bzw. hat sich was verändert?" Kommen Patches die versprochen wurden langsam?

Gibt es bald mal LSV für Österreich (kann da wer nachfragen bitte)

Wurde an der Engine gefeilt? Ich kann mir (als Studienanfänger) jetzt nur mal 2GB Ram zusätzlich leisten, das wars dann, mehr geht im Moment einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Und wie siehts mit dem Rollenspiel aus, besteht die Community noch immer zu 80% aus EINDEUTIG NICHT erwachsenen Leuten die meinen sie müssten uns Rollenspieler beleidigen und wo es geht zur Sau machen?

Wie auch immer, vielleicht kann mir jemand eine nette Antwort schreiben und vielleicht geht es sogar ohne Flames, natürlich war das ganze Subjektiv und ja ich weiß auch, dass Hardware im Notebook um .ca 20% schlechter ist als im PC, aber das tut nix zur Sache, wenn eine Engine einfach unausgereift ist.

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Aresetyr


----------



## Validus (8. September 2008)

Aufe jedenfall hat sich viel verändert und ich sag dir in 2 wochen gehts rund am mittwoch soll 1erster teil pvp update kommen übernächste dann 2teil wahrscheinlich


Ich finde die Community gut auf Asgard RP-PvP Server natürlich wirst auf Hellsand mal gekillt du bist 14 der ist 20 aber die schreiben auch immer im Chat vorischt ich komme hole eure seelen für mein Gott und so dann finde ich es nicht weiterschlimm


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Aufe jedenfall hat sich viel verändert und ich sag dir in 2 wochen gehts rund am mittwoch soll 1erster teil pvp update kommen übernächste dann 2teil wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Community gut auf Asgard RP-PvP Server natürlich wirst auf Hellsand mal gekillt du bist 14 der ist 20 aber die schreiben auch immer im Chat vorischt ich komme hole eure seelen für mein Gott und so dann finde ich es nicht weiterschlimm



Ich hab mich nicht umsonst für den RP-PVP Server entschieden, das is mir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann warte ich noch die zwei Wochen ob dann wirklich was kommt und vielleicht kann ich ja auch irgendwann mal per LSV zahlen -.-


----------



## Shamaniko (8. September 2008)

Ich spiele auch auf Asgard und finde die RP Community Großartig!!... Schon lang in keinem Spiel mehr so viel Spaß im Rp gehabt...

Find an der Performance hat sich auch einiges getan..! Hab ne Geforce 8600gts ^^ und kann alles auf max zocken (nur Schatten müssen aus) und hab doch meißt so um die 35-40fps... (auser Alt-Tarantia 20-3ßfps)
Also von den Patches ist noch nicht soviel aufgetaucht . Aber der erste Teil des PvP-Patches soll diese Woche kommen.

Also ich finde wenn du auf Rp stehst gibt es im mom kein besseres MMo (auser UO xD )


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch auf Asgard und finde die RP Community Großartig!!... Schon lang in keinem Spiel mehr so viel Spaß im Rp gehabt...
> 
> Find an der Performance hat sich auch einiges getan..! Hab ne Geforce 8600gts ^^ und kann alles auf max zocken (nur Schatten müssen aus) und hab doch meißt so um die 35-40fps... (auser Alt-Tarantia 20-3ßfps)
> Also von den Patches ist noch nicht soviel aufgetaucht . Aber der erste Teil des PvP-Patches soll diese Woche kommen.
> ...



Naja was mich wie gesagt noch nervt ist, dass ich nicht per LSV zahlen kann... eine Gamecard sind ja dann gleich 2 Monate und 26€ hauen einen am Anfang schon ganz schön rein (ich muss mir mein Geld ja einteilen, jetzt wo "Hotel: Mama" verlassen wird und die erste eigene Bude bezogen wird *g*) ansonsten, antesten würd ich es gerne wieder...

haben die dämlichen RL Gespräche in den globalen Channels aufgehört oder wird noch immer nur rumgespammt?

PS: Vielleicht kann mal wer für mich im AoC Forum nachfragen ob/wann es LSV in Österreich geben wird - wäre sehr nett, vor allem da ich nach Wien ziehe, mein bester Freund aber noch 1 Jahr hier vor sich hat und es bei uns wie gesagt nicht mal Gamecards gibt und wir keinen Zugriff auf ne KK haben und ich möchte auch ungern eine beantragen... 120€ extra/Jahr nur dafür, dass ich sie habe find ich viel..


Aresetyr


----------



## Shamaniko (8. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Naja was mich wie gesagt noch nervt ist, dass ich nicht per LSV zahlen kann... eine Gamecard sind ja dann gleich 2 Monate und 26€ hauen einen am Anfang schon ganz schön rein (ich muss mir mein Geld ja einteilen, jetzt wo "Hotel: Mama" verlassen wird und die erste eigene Bude bezogen wird *g*) ansonsten, antesten würd ich es gerne wieder...
> 
> haben die dämlichen RL Gespräche in den globalen Channels aufgehört oder wird noch immer nur rumgespammt?
> 
> ...




Ich guck ma was ich machen kann!


----------



## Sturmwut (8. September 2008)

nein spar dir die Kohle, kaufe lieber deiner Frauendin Blumen oder so, ich glaube es wird noch mindestn ein jahr vergehen, bis man das Ding als MMO bezeichnen kann, das Ding ist voll flagshiped


----------



## Shamaniko (8. September 2008)

So danke auch @Sturmwut.... Nun wieder zum Thema

Leider bis jetzt noch nichts bekannt...Es gibt eine Möglichkeit über Paypal.. die könntest du probieren... oder halt über Gamecard´s....


----------



## Validus (8. September 2008)

vote for ban sturmwut


----------



## Shamaniko (8. September 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> nein spar dir die Kohle, kaufe lieber deiner Frauendin Blumen oder so, ich glaube es wird noch mindestn ein jahr vergehen, bis man das Ding als MMO bezeichnen kann, das Ding ist voll flagshiped




Es wär aber auch mal schön gewehsen ein Aoc Thread zu besprächen ohne das irgentwelche WoW Flamer Zwischendurch irgent einen Müll vonsich lassen....

Naja... Buffed Community


----------



## Balousmagier (8. September 2008)

zu deinem prob mit der gamecard......... kann verstehen das es ärgerlich ist das es sie nicht in deinem dorf gibt.
allerdings haste doch internet, und bei jedem onlineshop werden dir die gamecards hinterher geschmissen... einfach klicken bestellen und 3 tage warten dann isse per post da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zb hier :

http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Hyborian-Ad...8749&sr=8-4

wozu brauch man dann noch shops in jedem dorf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder bei jedem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandru (8. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> vote for ban sturmwut


 warum bannen, ich glaub jeder hat recht seine meinung zu sagen,er hat keinen angegriffen oder sonst was.


----------



## yorki88 (8. September 2008)

welches lvl sei ihr denn?

aufm serva asgard?

ich wäre bald 54 aber leider hab ich so viel zu tun...
aber könnte wieder online kommn und bissel mit euch zocken, falls ihr auf meinem lvl seit


----------



## Thornado (8. September 2008)

hi...und habt die warhammer foren mal durchgelesen?..kaum die beta gestartet..dasselbe geschnatter:.bringen nix fertig..grottenschlecht usw...wie bei AOC..!

mir kommts schon langsam vor das die wow-kiddies mit aller macht versuchen diese beiden neuen mmo durch ihr geschnatter schlecht zu machen! findet euch entlich ab damit ,das AOC und Warhammer die neue GENERATION ist und die Zukunft gehört!!

SO BITTE WEITERSCHNATTERN...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whorlok "A Better Tomorrow" AOC


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

yorki88 schrieb:


> welches lvl sei ihr denn?
> 
> aufm serva asgard?
> 
> ...



Nein wie gesagt durch Matura und nacher keinen Bock mehr gehabt, bin "nur" lvl 26 oder so und bester Freund is 40 (der hat sein Abi dafür auch noch vor sich *fg*)

Mich reiben Gamecards auch auf muss ich sagen, weil ich die Katze im Sack kaufe... bsp.: früher bei World of Warcraft mal mit Gamecard bezahlt und dann gabs nen Patch der mein Wlan flachliegen ließ... blabla, ich bin KEIN Techniknoob, ganz und gar nicht... ich konnte jedes mmo spielen nur nicht wow von einen Tag auf den anderen... und das war mitten im ersten Monat von der Gamecard... 1 1/2 Monate für nix bezahlt und erst beim nächsten größeren Patch wieder reingeschnuppert, da gings dann wieder...

Ich werd mir die Paypal Alternative mal angucken, aber Paypal ist auch irgendwie "rassistisch" oder "national" als Österreicher kann ich da nix per LSV abbuchen lassen, nicht so wie in Deutschland...

hmm, moment... bei HdRO hatte ich das selbe Problem, da hatte ich irgendwas anderes... so ähnlich wie paypal nur speziell für mmo's.

Ich werd auf jedenfall gucken, ICH zieh eh nach Wien, bei mir is es net soooo das Prob ne Gamecard aufzutreiben, nur aufregen tuts mich, dass wir in der EU sind und man als Österreicher so benachteiligt wird (und JA das ist ein nachteil)

Aber ihr meint, dass sich einiges gebessert hat, speziell Engintechnisch mein ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trolldich (8. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> vote for ban sturmwut


grund ??

warte lieber moch bis nach dem pvp update und schau dan ins buffedforum , da steht dan ob der pvp patch top oder schrott ist .
wen er schrott ist was ich denke warte noch 1 jahr .


----------



## openyoureyes (8. September 2008)

Ich würd dir empfehlen zu warten bis die versprochenen Dinge wirklich da sind. Nur aufgrund von Ankündigungen wieder bei AOC einzusteigen würde heißen denselben Fehler zweimal zu machen. Der PVP-Patch muss erstmal da sein UND laufen ...


----------



## yorki88 (8. September 2008)

achso, naja ich bin Schweizer ^^ und kann nur per "gamecard" zahlen is bei mir au so ein scheiss problem... wens kein mmo ohne gamecard gibt, dann kann ioch es nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin angewiesen.. und an wog ^^ ich muss nie und ganz und gar niiie ausm haus rennen um so ne gamecard zu erkaufen denn ich kaufs per internet ^^ beim leiben Wog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

jo natürlich, auf das Update wart ich sowieso, nur will ich wissen ob sich BIS JETZT was geändert hat.

Mach grade nebenher Führerschein also jetzt mit nem MMO einzusteigen wäre tödlich... für mich oder andere Verkehrsteilnehmer *g*


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

Für die Community auf Asgard muss ich auch ne Lanze brechen. Ich konnte 2 80iger problemlos hochleveln. Ganker waren absolute Ausnahme und RP mäßig gab es auch viele Spieler die sich gekümmert haben. Die Community war auch so ziemlich der einzige Anlass, dass ich dem Game etwas hinterher getrauert hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal FC BashThreads gibts genug. Also wenn Du AoC mit viel RP spielen willst wirst Du an Asgard kaum vorbei kommen.


----------



## Frandibar (8. September 2008)

Warum sollte man in Österreich nicht über Bankeinzug bezahlen können !?
Wir leben in Österreich und nicht hinter dem Mond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele zwar schon lange kein AOC mehr... aber ich hab mir damals 1 Monat ganz normal vom Konto abbuchen lassen!
Aber frag mich nicht wie genau ich das gemacht habe, war ja zu Release...

Bei HDRO gehts ebenfalls über Bankeinzug... und nennt sich Click & Buy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Warum sollte man in Österreich nicht über Bankeinzug bezahlen können !?
> Wir leben in Österreich und nicht hinter dem Mond
> 
> 
> ...



Bei AoC gibts kein LSV für Österreicher. Kreditkarte, paybycash oder gamecard!

Bei hdro gings leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (8. September 2008)

jo .. Click & buy .. super laden. 

Hatte mein Lotro abo gekündigt und das Abo im April bei c&b raus genommen .. zack .. bekam ich ne Mail von denen, das ich 27 € zahlen soll .. das war vor 2 Wochen. 

Hab diverse Mails dahin geschickt, weil mir das zu doof ist, noch an der Hotline Geld zu lassen und nichts geschah.

Heute kam ne mail von einem inkasso Unternehmen. 47 € soll ich zahlen. 

Dann doch bei C&B angerufen .. warteschleife .. war ja klar. Einziger kommentar > Das können wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da wir den Fall an eine Inkasso Unternehmen geleitet hab. 

Die alte hab ich durchs Telefon gezogen .. 

Jahrelang hab ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung gehabt, seit März nicht mehr, weil ich auf´s Geld gucken mußte und die nie gebraucht hab. 

Super.


----------



## Frandibar (8. September 2008)

Hmm, ist aber sehr seltsam!?

Den damals zur Aktivierung meiner freien Spielzeit hab ich meine Kontodaten usw. angegeben, und nach ablauf der freien Spielzeit wurde mir 1 Monat abgebucht!
Also muß es eine möglichkeit geben, bzw. es gab am Anfang eine !?

Ich kann aber leider nicht nachschauen weil ich das Spiel schon lange deinstalliert und den Account gelöscht habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (8. September 2008)

ich würde dir auch raten noch bis zum pvp patch zu warten im moment finde ich ist es auf lvl 80 einfach noch etwas langweilig

aber wenn du noch nicht 80 bist kanst du ja bis der patch kommzt noch etwas lvln das macht eigentlich meist spass wenn man nicht gerade vom bösen oom rausgeschmissen wird


----------



## Shamaniko (8. September 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ich würde dir auch raten noch bis zum pvp patch zu warten im moment finde ich ist es auf lvl 80 einfach noch etwas langweilig
> 
> aber wenn du noch nicht 80 bist kanst du ja bis der patch kommzt noch etwas lvln das macht eigentlich meist spass wenn man nicht gerade vom bösen oom rausgeschmissen wird




OOM ist bei den Meisten so gut wie weg ... und im OFFI Forum gibts ne Lösung für den rest... die ,die jetz noch OOM haben sind wirklich ein wirklich kleiner Anteil..

Und wie schon gesagt... RP ist auch ne wirklich gut Alternative


----------



## Amorelian (8. September 2008)

Ich spiele auch auf Asgard und muss sagen, dass die Stimmung absolut top ist auf dem Server, nun wo die meisten Whiner und Fanboys anderer MMOs weg sind.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Die 18er gibts auch in Deutschland einfach im Laden, aber GZ.


----------



## gregor1234 (9. September 2008)

wie ihr sicher gelesen habt, gibt es wenn überhaupt, erst donnerstag ein (pvp) update. ist nicht sicher, so wie nicht sicher ist, dass mit diesem update überhaupt pvp elemente implementiert werden.

desweiteren, das OOM problem ist immernoch da und immernoch sehr sehr kritisch! lasst euch nichts erzählen. wir müssen alle 5min für 20min pause machen, weil wieder der halbe raid einen OOM, Freeze, DC, BSOD, Chatbugs, Gruppenbugs ..... hat ist nervig.

auch das "workaround" im forum ist hoax (wer sich bissel auskennt weiß warum)

vista 64 geht ohne oom, allerdings muss man ca. 20 verschiedene nvidia treiber testen bis er nichtmehr alle 2min crasht. wenn der treiber dann nichtmehr nach 2min abraucht, könnten die freezes stören. ich mein so kleine freezes von 30sec-1min. naja kann man schonmal pinkeln gehen oder eine rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das alles soweit im rahmen bleibt, könnten noch die frame einbrüche stören ^^ geht mal nach kesh epic in die ruinen (fledermäuse) und farmt die bosse. huch nach 3 bossen von 80fps auf 9fps gefallen!
in kesh epic kann man zum glück den berg mit der pat und der straße bissel rauflaufen, dann gehts für die nächsten 2 bosse wieder mit 80fps .... komisch? nein AOC und FC!

wer gerne raidet hat glück, die raids gehen meist ganz gut. bis auf rezz bug, fps einbrüche, bosse und trash der einfach 5-10mal nacheinander resetet. procs die nicht greifen, skills die nicht gehen, combos die zu langsam sind, weibliche und männliche chars schlagen unterschiedlich, attribute die auf items stehen aber nichts bringen, dropraten die total unterschiedlich sind aber sowas von! gruppensuche die nach 190812k mal patchen immernoch nicht geht und und und und und. von den ganzen geometriefehler und menschen die durch böden oder wände fallen und das seit mehr als 8 wochen gar nicht zu reden. auch gms die keine ahnung von nichts haben. eine lokalisation die alles noch verwirrender macht.

und und und und und (lag spikes mit 9k ping und content??? lass ich mal weg)

ergo kann man sagen, musst du selbst wissen ob es sich lohnt. aber im pronzip hat sich nichts getan. eher noch schlimmer ist es an manchen ecken und kanten geworden.

auch gms haben oom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (9. September 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> hi...und habt die warhammer foren mal durchgelesen?..kaum die beta gestartet..dasselbe geschnatter:.bringen nix fertig..grottenschlecht usw...wie bei AOC..!
> 
> mir kommts schon langsam vor das die wow-kiddies mit aller macht versuchen diese beiden neuen mmo durch ihr geschnatter schlecht zu machen! findet euch entlich ab damit ,das AOC und Warhammer die neue GENERATION ist und die Zukunft gehört!!
> 
> ...



Muahahahaha...du hast großartigen Humor und lässt uns daran teilhaben...Danke dafür.


----------



## Amorelian (9. September 2008)

gregor1234 schrieb:


> ...
> vista 64 geht ohne oom, allerdings muss man ca. 20 verschiedene nvidia treiber testen bis er nichtmehr alle 2min crasht. wenn der treiber dann nichtmehr nach 2min abraucht, könnten die freezes stören. ich mein so kleine freezes von 30sec-1min. naja kann man schonmal pinkeln gehen oder eine rauchen
> 
> 
> ...



Seltsam, ich spiele seit einem Monat vor dem early release (also seit Ende der closed Beta) unter Vista 64, hatte seitdem alle neu erschienenen NVidia Treiber und im moment mal wieder einen Beta Treiber von NVidia installiert und hatte nie einen Crash oder Freezes.
Das man also 20 verschiedene NVidiatreiber unter Vista 64 testen müsse ist also ein Märchen, denke das Problem liegt dann eher bei Deinem PC.


----------



## gregor1234 (9. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich spiele seit einem Monat vor dem early release (also seit Ende der closed Beta) unter Vista 64, hatte seitdem alle neu erschienenen NVidia Treiber und im moment mal wieder einen Beta Treiber von NVidia installiert und hatte nie einen Crash oder Freezes.
> Das man also 20 verschiedene NVidiatreiber unter Vista 64 testen müsse ist also ein Märchen, denke das Problem liegt dann eher bei Deinem PC.



wär ja schön wenn ich, wie dus ja machst, nur von mir ausgehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein es betrifft noch viele andere. leider :/


----------



## Uktawa (9. September 2008)

*@TE*:

Wenn ich Du wäre würd ich noch ne ganze Weile warten bis Du evtl. deinen AoC-Acc wiederbelebst. Ein Freund von mir hat trotz Warnungen seinen Acc vor 2 Tagen wieder aufmachen lassen. Und war nach knapp 2 Stunden genau so frustriert wie zu der Zeit, zu der er ihn geschlossen hatte.
Funcom hat nicht wirklich viel verbessert, an vielen Ecken wurde ein Loch gestopft und dafür 2 neue aufgerissen. Was die Patches mit Inhalt angeht so muss man sich nur mal die offiziellen Statements der Betreiber durchlesen. Jedes zweite Wort ist dort "sollte, könnte, würde, eventuell, eigendlich usw". 
Auf gut Deutsch: Immer noch viele Versprechungen aber nur wenig Taten, oder "falsche" Taten. Auf jeden Fall arbeit man bei FunCom noch immer an der Community vorbei.

*
@AoC Spieler die es nicht ertragen können Kritik über AoC zu lesen*:
In welcher Welt leben denn einige von euch ? Wenn hier jemand in diesem Thread seine Meinung über die derzeitige Situation bei AoC äussert, dann darf die auch kritisch sein. Schliesslich ist es seine Meinung. Niemanden muss diese Meinung gefallen, aber man sollte auch soweit tolerant sein das man sich Kritik anhört. Zumal dann wenn sie begründet ist.

Nachtrag:
Hab grade mal aus Spass nach dem Stand der FunCom-Aktie geschaut und hab sogleich festgestellt das sie einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht hat. Ich glaube die Leute bei Funcom machen sich langsam Sorgen um ihren Arbeitsplatz.
Wers nicht glauben will, bitte sehr: http://www.ariva.de/funcom%20n.v.%20%20%20...%20-%2C40-aktie Minus 13,84%  allein am heutigen Tage.


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

Also ich beobachte AoC auch schon eine Weile indirekt. (Erfahrungsberichte,Foren etc)
Selbst habe ich es bisher noch nicht gespielt. Hatte eigentlich vor es mir zu holen, wurde dann aber von der schlechten Kritik abgeschreckt. Hab einfach schon zu viele verbuggte Spiele gekauft und quasi "betagetestet"..

Da ich AoC aber selber, wie erwähnt, noch nicht gespielt habe, erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil darüber. 
Was man nur vom Hörensagen kennt, kann man nicht beurteilen/verurteilen.
Allerdings verstehe ich die militanten AoC Spieler auch nicht ganz, die negative Kritik von anderen AoC Spielern rüde hinwegfegen. Ein Forum ist schliesslich zum Informationsaustausch da.

Btw fand ich das Kommentar "...das ist voll Flagshipped" (muahahahaha) extrem unterhaltsam.
Seid mal nicht so verbissen, hier geht es um ein Spiel und nicht um eure Mutter.


----------



## Iffadrim (9. September 2008)

Grüsse vom Server Mitra.

PvE Kontent.

Geändert hat sich seither recht viel vom Inhalt.
Ich habe mir das Spiel ca. 2 Monate nahc Release zugelegt, und nach einem 1GB Path waren die grösste Menge an Bugs, über die in den Tests geschumpfen wurde verschwunden.

Den ein oder anderen technischen Bug gibt es leider immernoch, aber dennoch macht es einen heidenspass in Hyborien auf Erkundungstour zu gehen.

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Amorelian (9. September 2008)

gregor1234 schrieb:


> wär ja schön wenn ich, wie dus ja machst, nur von mir ausgehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das machst Du ja, Du gehst in Deiner Behauptung nur von Dir bzw. einigen aus, es gibt aber auch einige, die keinerlei Probleme haben. Ich hatte mit noch keinem NVidia Treiber unter Vista 64 dauernd crashs, allerhöchstens mal mit dem 175.19er Framerate Einbrüche in den Villen, sonst keinerlei Probleme.

Möglicherweise läuft beim Threadersteller auch alles stabil...


----------



## Haudraufwienix (9. September 2008)

Den erneuten Trip nach Hypboria kannst dir sparen.
Es hat sich wirklich NICHTS entscheidendes gebessert.

Das Spiel krankt weiterhin enorm an:

- Balance
- Nicht vorhandenen Skills und Content
- Furchtbarer Engine, die scheinbar für ein "Ich kämpfe nie gegen mehr als 4 Gegner" Spiel konzipiert wurde
- Fehlender Endcontent
- Langweiliges PvE Dungeoning

Ah ja, der hier vielzietierte "Messias" Patch (PvP) ändert auch nichts an der Situation.
Es ist lediglich ein kurzer Timesink, der dich entweder auf einem PvP Server gegen alle schickt oder eben in die "geplanten" PvP "Events".
Rang ausmaxen und weiterwarten.

Schick lieber mir dein Geld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Warum sollte man in Österreich nicht über Bankeinzug bezahlen können !?
> Wir leben in Österreich und nicht hinter dem Mond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ohne mich an den kindischen "AoC gut, AoC schlecht" - Hinhergehickhack beteiligen zu wollen...eine sinnvolle Sache hab ich anzumerken, betreffs des LSV und Österreich:

Das geht in keinem MMO, und wisst ihr wieso? Ganz einfach: Weil unser Bankenrecht ein Lastschriftverfahren (warum musst du die Legislative fragen ^^) schlicht und ergreifend nicht zulässt...somit würd ich in Österreich in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht auf eine Zahlungsoption per LSV hoffen. Hoffe ich konnte in dieser Frage weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pacster (9. September 2008)

Ich finde das so GEIL! Die Fanboys haben gerade verbal aus dem ultimativen PvP-Spiel das genialste RP-Spiel auf dem Markt gemacht....das hat schon was von Comical-Ali. Ich freue mich auch jedesmal wenn ich nen BMW kaufe, nen Trabbi kriege und der Verkäufer dann meint:"Okay, ist kein BMW.Aber ein Mercedes...wo bleibt ihre Phantasie?". ;-)

Wenn man sich das so durchliest dann wundert man sich schon etwas. Was macht denn ein gutes RP-Spiel aus? Die Grafik? Nein. PvP? Nein. Crafting? Nein. Das möglichst viele Spieler dem Spiel gelangweilt oder frustiert den Rücken kehren? JA. Je weniger Spieler desto besser das RP wie es aussieht(und da ist AoC ja auf nem richtig guten Weg zum branchenprimus zu werden!). Irgendwann steckt euch mal jemand das man das beste RP in Eye of the Beholder 2 machen kann...offline..und allein....da stört einen wenigstens keiner.


----------



## reappy (9. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> ...............und wir keinen Zugriff auf ne KK haben und ich möchte auch ungern eine beantragen... 120€ extra/Jahr nur dafür, dass ich sie habe find ich viel..
> 
> 
> Aresetyr



*hust* Bank wechseln *hust*

Ne im ernst ich hab ne Master Card von der Raiffeisenbank und die kostet grad mal ~20 EUR im Jahr.


----------



## Sturmwut (9. September 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Es wär aber auch mal schön gewehsen ein Aoc Thread zu besprächen ohne das irgentwelche WoW Flamer Zwischendurch irgent einen Müll vonsich lassen....
> 
> Naja... Buffed Community



Hm wow spiele ich schon seit einem jahr nicht mehr, was ich zu zeit zocke, sagt eigentlich mein Avatar


----------



## gregor1234 (9. September 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Den erneuten Trip nach Hypboria kannst dir sparen.
> Es hat sich wirklich NICHTS entscheidendes gebessert.
> 
> Das Spiel krankt weiterhin enorm an:
> ...



also das pvp ist schon balanced, entweder du onhittest oder der andere ^^ witzig sind nur wächter mit stangenwaffe. die können mit dmg gems und dem buggy gestackten charge mal so *hmm* 100k schaden raushauen. also die onehitten mal locker das komplette team alleine ;D

ok, eine assa mit dmg gems und so haut halt mal ausm stealth ne 18k combo raus. währen du im stun stehst.

naja leider haben die fc leudchen keine ahnung wo sie balancing und content technisch hin wollen. vor allem bugtechnisch haben sies verkackt. für jeden bug der behoben sein sollte! (was aber zu 80% nicht der fall nach einem patch ist) kommen 2-5 neue bugs ^^

naja wir werden sehen wo uns die nächsten 2 updates hinbringen.


----------



## Aresetyr (9. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> *hust* Bank wechseln *hust*
> 
> Ne im ernst ich hab ne Master Card von der Raiffeisenbank und die kostet grad mal ~20 EUR im Jahr.



never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmwut (9. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> vote for ban sturmwut



du mich auch

ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt, hier verkraftet wohl keiner etwas Kritik, nagut Kinder spielt weiter in eurem Sandkasten.


----------



## reappy (10. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> never
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, die Master Card classic kostet ~20 EUR Jahr
die Master Card Gold ~50 EIR Jahr

Eingekaufte waren sind da natürlich nicht enthalten^^
Bestätigenlassen kannst dir das auf www.raiffeisen.at (unter kontakt einfach anschreiben, und fragen kostet nix^^).
Hier der link zum Kartenausgeber, den du must die Karte nicht bei deiner BAnk beandragen sondern kannst sie direkt beim Kartenausgeber beantragen.
http://www.kreditkarte.at/plb/opencms/de/H...n/Classic_Card/

Die classic kostet ~18 EUR.

Ich habe meine Karte zwar von der Raiffeisenbank bekommen, Auf der Monatlichen abrechnung steht aber auch PayLife drauf.


onTopic:

Aoc noch mal probieren? Da kann ich dir nur folgenden Tip geben:

Willst du PVE nimm WoW (Aoc is onehin ein pvp game nur halt ohne pvp o0)
Willst du PVP nimm WAR (Es hat ein weit besseres pvp system als AoC, hat bei weitem weniger bugs, und macht weit mehr fun als AoC)
Willst die beste Grafik dies derzeit in nem mmo gibt nimm AoC (wobei Dx10 ja erst kommt, also irgendwan einmal (vielleicht)).


----------



## Aresetyr (10. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> onTopic:
> 
> Aoc noch mal probieren? Da kann ich dir nur folgenden Tip geben:
> 
> ...



ich meinte damit, dass ich niemals die Bank wechseln werde wegen nem MMO...

ich will aber RP und HdRO is mir zu wenig Vielfältig was das RP angeht (gut ich werds nochmal testen, aber beim Release hats net überzeugt).

Nie wieder WoW, kommt mir nimma ins Haus, hab alle Chars gelöscht, alles Gold verschenkt, jedes Teil der Ausrüstung vernichtet und die Verpackungen zerschnitten und verbrannt (CD's fachgerecht entsorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

War werd ich mir erst in ein paar Monaten angucken, die Katze im Sack kauf ich nimma...

Wann war Grafik jemals wirklich bedeutend?


----------



## Frandibar (10. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ohne mich an den kindischen "AoC gut, AoC schlecht" - Hinhergehickhack beteiligen zu wollen...eine sinnvolle Sache hab ich anzumerken, betreffs des LSV und Österreich:
> 
> Das geht in keinem MMO, und wisst ihr wieso? Ganz einfach: Weil unser Bankenrecht ein Lastschriftverfahren (warum musst du die Legislative fragen ^^) schlicht und ergreifend nicht zulässt...somit würd ich in Österreich in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht auf eine Zahlungsoption per LSV hoffen. Hoffe ich konnte in dieser Frage weiterhelfen.




WOW kann man sehr wohl über LSV bezahlen!

Hab mir selber 2 1/2 Jahre das Geld per LSV von meinem Konto absaugen lassen... und das in Österreich über eine Österreichische Bank...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was ist mit Click & Buy ?
Ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als bezahlen per LSV, nur das das über eine Zwischenfirma, eben C&B, läuft!?


----------



## Aresetyr (10. September 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> WOW kann man sehr wohl über LSV bezahlen!
> 
> Hab mir selber 2 1/2 Jahre das Geld per LSV von meinem Konto absaugen lassen... und das in Österreich über eine Österreichische Bank...
> 
> ...



Click and buy geht net bei AoC oder ? Bei Lotro hab ich damals so gezahlt und JA LSV GEHT DEFINITIV FÜR WOW...


----------



## Abrox (11. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wann war Grafik jemals wirklich bedeutend?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab mit Tetris angefangen. Für mich zählt Grafik nicht. Hab sogar gern Amiga gespielt obwohl wir eine SNES hatten.

Wo sind die Leute hin die nicht die Grafik sondern das Spielprinzip schätzen?
Bugs und Ladezeiten verstehen? (Jaja Floppys brauchten 10 min zu laden und ließen sich meist doch nicht starten)

Damals wurd man nicht geflamed weil man Breath of Fire besser fand als Final Fantasy. 

Leute müsst ihr zu jedem Thema ein negatives Kommentar ablassen?
Müssen alle positi denkenden sich verteidigen?

Bleibt einfach beim Thema, wenn es zum Thema gehört, dann verzichtet auf Verbalerotik. Bleibt doch bitte sachlich anstatt alles mit Wörtern wie "Scheisse" und ähnlichem zu kommentieren. Ihr könnt gerne kritisieren, dann aber auch bitte konstruktiv und nicht destruktiv. 

Es gibt Leute die AoC spielen und begeistert sind, andere spielten oder spielen noch und snd enttäuscht (äußern sich zurecht negativ, gar nicht, destruktiv oder konstruktiv) und wiederum andere haben es nie gespielt, schnappen was auf, zerreissen sich das Maul und flamen was das Zeug hält. Das find ich nicht in Ordnung. Das ist wie mit den Wahlen: "Die Regierung ist scheisse!" - 'Du hast sie doch gewählt' -"Ne, hab garnichts gewählt, warum auch die ist so oder so kacke".

Meinung bilden, aber nichts dafür getan als alles Aufzuschnappen, ne da reisst selbst mir der Faden.


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ich finde das so GEIL! Die Fanboys haben gerade verbal aus dem ultimativen PvP-Spiel das genialste RP-Spiel auf dem Markt gemacht....das hat schon was von Comical-Ali. Ich freue mich auch jedesmal wenn ich nen BMW kaufe, nen Trabbi kriege und der Verkäufer dann meint:"Okay, ist kein BMW.Aber ein Mercedes...wo bleibt ihre Phantasie?". ;-)
> 
> Wenn man sich das so durchliest dann wundert man sich schon etwas. Was macht denn ein gutes RP-Spiel aus? Die Grafik? Nein. PvP? Nein. Crafting? Nein. Das möglichst viele Spieler dem Spiel gelangweilt oder frustiert den Rücken kehren? JA. Je weniger Spieler desto besser das RP wie es aussieht(und da ist AoC ja auf nem richtig guten Weg zum branchenprimus zu werden!). Irgendwann steckt euch mal jemand das man das beste RP in Eye of the Beholder 2 machen kann...offline..und allein....da stört einen wenigstens keiner.



Sry hast du überhaupt mal age of conan gespielt... die umgebung in dem spiel eigenet sich perfekt fürs rp, und der deutsche communitymanager sagt selbst er ist richtiger rpler und hat wenig mit pvp zu tun... und du willst hier erzählen das man in aoc kein rp machen kann?
Das Spiel hat so 140 emotes, tortage ist der absolute luxus was die soundumgegung betrift, das ist dermaßén grandios vertont, das hat richtig was gekostet, zudem gibt es die schicksalsquest um sich mit der klasse zu identifizieren. es sind seeeeeeehr viele rpler die von wow rp servern gewechselt sind dan auch bei aoc geblieben weils eben neben den leeren pvp verstrechungen auch wirklich viel liebe zum detail für die rpler geboten hat


----------



## Shamaniko (11. September 2008)

Alein die Tavernen die extra für RP implimentiert sind.. find ich 1. Sahne..... in noch keinem Spiel fühlte ich mich, was RP betrifft so wohl... obwohl ich gar  nicht mit den Absicheten RP zu betreiben zu AOC gegangen bin.


----------



## xdave78 (11. September 2008)

Was die Performance betrifft solltest Du von deinem Lappi nicht zuviel erwarten bei vllt 4800(?)3DMarks.
Schalt mal lieber den Shader auf 2.x um und die Schatten auf "nur Charaktere" und schon haste deine 30-60fps.
Hab selber nen Lappi mit 8600mGT und fahre so ganz gut. (bei 1440x900)
Desweiteren sind die Speicherleaks mit 4GB und Vista 64 (Update von 32bit kostet 10€) weg.

Auf die Flamer geh ich mal lieber nicht ein. Da spricht mit zuvile Unwahrheit und Halbwissen aus vielen Beiträgen.

Gruss Dave


----------



## Ibbo (11. September 2008)

Zock lieber was anderes AOC is der letzte schrott!!!


----------



## Souliak (11. September 2008)

Hallo Aresetyr,

ich habe AoC seit dem Releasetag gespielt (knapp 30 Tage, hab den freien Monat nicht wirklich die letzten 10 Tage genutzt weil ich soo... öhm sagen wir wenig angetan gewesen bin).

Habe dann vor 2 Wochen reaktiviert, mittlerweile aber auch schon wieder beendet - von Verbesserungen die man bis September versprach (war DX10 nicht für August gedacht ?) konnte ich mit meinem Barbaren und Vollstrecker Sets nichts merken. Es spielte sich so wie ich das Spiel verlassen hatte.

Werde sicherlich noch ein weiteres Mal reinschauen, aber auf keinen Fall in dem aktuellen Zustand. Erschreckend aus meiner Sicht ist der Spielerschwund - wir waren gut 2 Wochen nach Release 80 aktive Spieler und in den Abendstunden gab es keinen Tag, wo nicht mind. 20 online waren. Heute war über den Abend verstreut 3 online. Das mag nicht representatitv genug sein, aber die Situation in unserer Gilde ist sicherlich auch bei der einen oder anderen Gilde so vorgekommen. Es droht schon der "Zerfall" und Aufsplittung in größere Gilden, damit man überhaupt noch von einem "Gildenleben" reden kann.

Schade schade hatte mir persönlich weit mehr von AoC versprochen aber Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden. Irgendwann mal wieder...


----------



## Shamaniko (11. September 2008)

Souliak schrieb:


> Hallo Aresetyr,
> 
> ich habe AoC seit dem Releasetag gespielt (knapp 30 Tage, hab den freien Monat nicht wirklich die letzten 10 Tage genutzt weil ich soo... öhm sagen wir wenig angetan gewesen bin).
> 
> ...




Naja... Also Performance technisch hat sich sehr viel getan..... aber schön mal von einem (wie es scheint) WoW Spieler einen konstruktiefen Beitrag zu bekommen!
@Andere! Schneidet euch davon mal eine Scheibe ab..

Auch wenn du nicht Pro AOC argumentiert hast.. trozdem kein dummer Flame.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Souliak (11. September 2008)

(Off-Topic) Hehe danke, aber WoW Spieler setzt ja nicht gleich flamender Fanboy voraus. Es stimmt, mein Avatar verrät ein wenig mein MMORPG Schwerpunkt, aber mir geht ehrlich gesagt das Chatniveau, gerade spät abends, doch ein wenig auf die Nerven. Manchmal lustig, manchmal nervts und es scheint besonders (leider) in WoW zu sein. Selbst in der Warhammer beta ging es die Tage weit entspannter zu als das "rofl alter was denn das für ne skillung, schaut mal alle auf armory... dem seine mudda klaut doch bei kik so wie der skillt..." Ja das WoW Leben kann auch hart sein *g*

@Topic
Hm von der Performanceverbesserung habe ich nicht viel mitbekommen, kann gut sein aber selbst zum Release lief es recht anständig mit Schattenreduzierung und deaktivierten Bloom (oder so ähnlich). Es waren jedenfalls zwei Einstellungen, die enorm an der Spielgeschwindigkeit geknabbert haben.


Am meisten irriert mich das automatische zum Gegner zentrieren und die langatmigen Kampfanimationen. Beispiel: 3 Gegner stehen vor mir, ich möchte den mittleren markieren und dann einen Flächenschaden machen, damit alle drei Schaden nehmen. Plötzlich dreht sich der Char zum linken, Kamera schwenkt und ich führe brav die Kombo aus - Gegner 2 und 3 werden nun leider nicht mehr getroffen. Das hat mich immer wieder aufs neue geärgert. Falls es eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit gibt dies zu umgehen... bin für Tipps dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Souliak schrieb:


> (Off-Topic) Hehe danke, aber WoW Spieler setzt ja nicht gleich flamender Fanboy voraus. Es stimmt, mein Avatar verrät ein wenig mein MMORPG Schwerpunkt, aber mir geht ehrlich gesagt das Chatniveau, gerade spät abends, doch ein wenig auf die Nerven. Manchmal lustig, manchmal nervts und es scheint besonders (leider) in WoW zu sein. Selbst in der Warhammer beta ging es die Tage weit entspannter zu als das "rofl alter was denn das für ne skillung, schaut mal alle auf armory... dem seine mudda klaut doch bei kik so wie der skillt..." Ja das WoW Leben kann auch hart sein *g*
> 
> @Topic
> Hm von der Performanceverbesserung habe ich nicht viel mitbekommen, kann gut sein aber selbst zum Release lief es recht anständig mit Schattenreduzierung und deaktivierten Bloom (oder so ähnlich). Es waren jedenfalls zwei Einstellungen, die enorm an der Spielgeschwindigkeit geknabbert haben.
> ...



ja gibts, automatisches zielen... das häckchen wegmachen... bei den ui optionen


----------



## Souliak (12. September 2008)

Automatisches Zielen... klingt logisch ^^ Man bin ich blind, danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (12. September 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> hi...und habt die warhammer foren mal durchgelesen?..kaum die beta gestartet..dasselbe geschnatter:.bringen nix fertig..grottenschlecht usw...wie bei AOC..!
> 
> mir kommts schon langsam vor das die wow-kiddies mit aller macht versuchen diese beiden neuen mmo durch ihr geschnatter schlecht zu machen! findet euch entlich ab damit ,das AOC und Warhammer die neue GENERATION ist und die Zukunft gehört!!
> 
> ...




lächerlich!!! WAR sicherlich, weil eine große fangemeinde dahinter steht und es einen besseren eindruck in der beta hinterlasen hat. AoC gebe ich max. 1 jahr, dann ist es platt. Oder es gibt noch 1 server, auf dem alle patrioten spielen. 

das mit den blumen für die freundin fand ich gut. :-)


----------



## Pacster (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Sry hast du überhaupt mal age of conan gespielt... die umgebung in dem spiel eigenet sich perfekt fürs rp, und der deutsche communitymanager sagt selbst er ist richtiger rpler und hat wenig mit pvp zu tun... und du willst hier erzählen das man in aoc kein rp machen kann?
> Das Spiel hat so 140 emotes, tortage ist der absolute luxus was die soundumgegung betrift, das ist dermaßén grandios vertont, das hat richtig was gekostet, zudem gibt es die schicksalsquest um sich mit der klasse zu identifizieren. es sind seeeeeeehr viele rpler die von wow rp servern gewechselt sind dan auch bei aoc geblieben weils eben neben den leeren pvp verstrechungen auch wirklich viel liebe zum detail für die rpler geboten hat




Welcher Community-Manager? Waldgeist? Der hat auch behauptet das man bis Tortage schon in der Beta genug Kleidungsstücke findet damit sich jeder individuell anziehen kann(da will ich garnicht wissen was der unter RP versteht). Kannst das ja mal auf den Wahrheitsgehalt im Spiel überprüfen....

Tortage ist die Anfängerinsel...da ist man nach 3 Tagen fertig...und dann? Wer RP will und wessen RP nicht vor allem auf Blut, Titten und banale Beleidigungen beschränkt ist, ist bei HdRO sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Herbaliser (12. September 2008)

Ich kann nur raten lieber zu Warhammer zu wechseln. Bin kein Fanboy. hab beides gespielt.
Für mich ist:
AoC: Aussen hui, innen Pfui
und
Warhammer: Aussen Pfui innen hui!

AoC ist zwar toll gemacht (optisch), auch das Kampfsystem ist sehr spaßig. Doch bei desem Titel fehlt mir jegliche Liebe
zum Detail. Es ist irgendwie so Seelenlos.
Warhammer dagen strotzt nur so vor Herausforderungen und Abwechslungen. Die welt dort ist auf den ersten blick etwas hässlicher. Aber sehr stimmig.

Selbst wenn in AoC alle Fehler ausgemerzt sind, fehlt mir denoch schlicht der Content. Selbst wenn bischen mehr highlvl Inhalt vorhanden wäre, sollte sich auch mal an der Twinkmotivation was tun. Immer Tortage nervt!


----------



## HexerRîen (12. September 2008)

yeah Sturmwut, EQ2 forever


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Welcher Community-Manager? Waldgeist? Der hat auch behauptet das man bis Tortage schon in der Beta genug Kleidungsstücke findet damit sich jeder individuell anziehen kann(da will ich garnicht wissen was der unter RP versteht). Kannst das ja mal auf den Wahrheitsgehalt im Spiel überprüfen....
> 
> Tortage ist die Anfängerinsel...da ist man nach 3 Tagen fertig...und dann? Wer RP will und wessen RP nicht vor allem auf Blut, Titten und banale Beleidigungen beschränkt ist, ist bei HdRO sicher besser aufgehoben.



Frag mich net, ich weiß nur wie Waldgeist mal in nem Interview mit so nem Fell Barbaren Anzug dastand, und gesagt hat das er nichts von PvP hällt und der volle RPler ist... ich weiß net wo und wann das war aber is schon ewig her

Ich sehs halt, viele die mit mir von WoW wegen dem Spielsystem gekommen sind, sind wegen dem RP geblieben... die eigendlich gar net viel mit RP zu tun hatten... und das heißt viel :-) 

Mir hat das Spiel von anfang an viel Spaß gemacht, nur durch die Marketinabteilung wurde irgendwelche Scheiße veröffentlicht die nicht gehalten wurde... dass hat mir viel versaut!
Ich finde das Spiel eigendlich genial, und wenn das mit dem PvP patch wirklich so wird wie ich mir die Burgschlachten vorstelle wirds genial!

Naja Warhammer lohnt sich definitiv für dich absolut net anzuschauen... 
1. wirste die volle WoW Community haben (mit allen vor und nachteilen), schau einfach mal ins Forum ^^
2. Hat das Spiel für Rpler 0,garnichts zu bieten... netmal emotes werden im krieg erlaubt, und netmal gehen kann man da
3. Ist AoC find ich mit viel mehr liebe zum Detail gemacht worden, jedes gebiet in AoC ist liebevoller und prachtvoller gestaltet wie jedes Gebiet in Warhammer.

Naja nur weil die quests ab lvl 20 nimmer vertont sind sind die definitiv immernoch besser als bei Warhammer. In AoC hat man n interaktives Diskussionsystem mit den NPCs, net so anklicken, quest annehmen und nacher wieder abgeben. Schön mit dem Diskutieren... Sind viele gute lacher drinn, andere Rassen haben auch andere texte und bekommen oftmals keine Folgequests wenn das gespräch in die falsche Richtung lenkt... 

Allgemein gilt probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## Shamaniko (12. September 2008)

Und beachtet die neuen Rp Regeln... Hoffe ich verstose jetzt nicht gegen irgent eine Regel xD

Ich poste sie mal rein xD


Rollenspielregeln

    Einführung

        Die Welt von Age of Conan ist eine lebendige und atmosphärische Interpretation von Robert E. Howards Schöpfung. Wir erzählen Geschichten, die die Spieler erleben können und die hoffentlich einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen wenn sie sich durch das Spiel bewegen. Die eindrücklichste Erfahrung jedoch entsteht wenn ein Spieler eine Geschichte nicht nur erlebt, sondern sie selbst schreibt, ein Teil der Geschichte wird und die Welt auf diese Weise mit mehr Leben füllt, als es eine Quest jemals tun kann. Das ist Rollenspiel in Age of Conan.

        Um dieses Erlebnis so spielbar wie möglich zu gestalten, benötigt man eine gemeinsame Basis, auf die man aufbauen kann. Dieses Regelwerk ist nicht dazu gedacht andere Spieler mit der Nase drauf zu stoßen und es als Werkzeug des Regelgriefing zu verwenden. Rollenspiel kann nicht durch Regeln erzeugt werden sondern ist das Ergebnis der Spielergemeinde, die eine lebendige, atmende Welt auf dem Server erschafft. Die hier vorgestellten Richtlinien sind nicht mehr als ein absolut grundlegendes Abkommen, dass jeder unterschreibt, der einem Rollenspielserver beitritt. Es ist eine Richtlinie für das Verhalten, die jedem ermöglichen soll auf eine Art am Rollenspiel teilzunehmen, die den Spaß anderer Rollenspieler nicht beeinträchtigt. Diese Regeln formen eine äußere Grenze, die nicht überschritten werden darf. Sich weiter von dieser Grenze fern zu halten, gibt einem Spieler nicht das Recht einen anderen Spielern zu kritisieren, der sich näher an der Grenze bewegt, solange er sie nicht übertritt.

        Es ist sehr wichtig zu verstehen, dass es beim Rollenspiel ganz besonders um Toleranz geht. Auch wenn ein Spieler die hier aufgelisteten Regeln bricht, heißt das nicht, dass ein anderer Spieler diesen Spieler deswegen persönlich angreifen darf. Seid tolerant, jeder macht mal einen Fehler. Auch wenn ein anderer Spieler eine gewisse Regel verletzt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dieser ein schlechter Rollenspieler ist. Ein GM kann einem Spieler helfen, wenn er einen Regelbruch berichtet. Ein Spieler sollte niemals selbst die Rolle eines Regelwächters übernehmen. Das erzeugt meist nur problematische Situationen, die sehr oft darin gipfeln, dass eine Menge Leute Finger auf andere zeigen und ein GM die Situation nur sehr schwer richtig bewerten kann.

        Rollenspiel in Age of Conan ist eine Herausforderung, in einer raue Welt, mit unbarmherzigen und tödlichen Konsequenzen. Macht euch bereit für die brutalste Rollenspielerfahrung, die ihr jemals in einem MMORPG erlebt habt!


    Charakter/Gilden Namensregeln

        Diese Richtlinien bestimmen die Art von Namen, die auf den Rollenspielservern verboten sind. Alle Richtlinien beziehen sich auf exakt passende Namen, sowie auf versteckte Versuche (Gonan, Konan, Waaldgeist). Wenn ihr auf einen Spieler trefft, der die Regeln verletzt, schreibt bitte eine Petition, sodass ein GM den Namen ändern kann.

        Futuristische Namen (Robotertöter, Powermann, Coolboy, Synthi usw.)

            Namen die eine klare Verbindung zum modernen Leben oder Kultur haben 

        Werbenamen (wwwmeineseitepunktde)

            Namen, die Werbung für eine Webseite, Spiel, Person, Firma usw. sind 

        Beleidigende Namen (Schwulenhasser, Ficker usw.)

            Namen, die beleidigend gegenüber einer Person, Gruppe (beispielsweise Out-Game Volksgruppe), andere Spieler, Funcom Mitarbeiter oder Charaktere sind 

        Echtweltnamen (MrBush, LasVegas, Tolkien, usw.)

            Alle Namen, die eine Echtweltreferenz haben und/oder von Menschen, Orten, Objekten in der echten Welt inspiriert sind 

        Obszöne Namen (Schwanzkönig, Hurenrammler, usw.)

            Namen, die obszön sind und den guten Geschmack, sowie die Netiquette verletzten 

        Brabbelnamen (Asdf, qwertz)

            Namen, die keine Bedeutung haben und nur eine lose Verbindung von Buchstaben sind 

        Funcom Mitarbeiter oder Freiwillige Mitarbeiter (Lisertan, Waldgeist, Gaute, usw.)

            Namen von Funcom Mitarbeitern. Diese sind nur von den entsprechenden Personen selbst zu verwenden

        Markenrechtlich geschützte Namen (Legolas, Harry, Elric, Superman, Conan, Illidan)

            Namen, die Teil einer Marke oder Lizenz einer Firma oder eines Individuums sind, einschließlich aller Namen aus der Hintergrundgeschichte des Spiels (Cassilda, Kalanthes usw.) 

        Leetspeak/Dudespeak Namen (roxor, roflcopter, olollol, nupraptor, usw.)

            Namen, die durch die Verwendung von Internetsprache gebildet wurden 

        Satznamen (iliebedich, ichgrosserheld, gibmirgeld, usw.)

            Alle Namen, die aus zwei oder mehr Worten zusammengesetzt sind und einen Satz formen 

        Lustige/Unpassende Namen (Babekiller, Masterblaster, Tütensuppe, usw.)

            Namen, die nicht ins Setting passen und/oder keine echten Namen sind 


    Kommunikationregeln

        In dieser Kategorie werden die verschiedenen Verhaltensregeln in den unterschiedlichen Kommunikationskanälen des Spiels festgelegt. Wie auch mit den Namensregeln geben wir keine Vorgabe WIE ihr euch benehmen sollt, sondern was ihr NICHT tun sollt, da die Definition von "gutem Rollenspiel" sich von Community zu Community und sogar von Spieler zu Spieler unterscheidet. Wir möchten euch dazu ermutigen eure eigenen, detaillierten Richtlinien mit Vorschlägen zu erstellen, jedoch werden nur die hier aufgeführten Regeln durch die GMs durchgesetzt werden. Vergesst nicht: Es ist sehr viel einfacher eine Regel aktiv vorzuleben und dadurch andere zu ermutigen mitzumachen als sie mit einer Regel zu erzwingen. Alle normalen Verhaltensregeln, die auf allen anderen Server gelten, gelten auch auf den Rollenspielservern. Diese Regeln sind somit eine Erweiterung der normalen Verhaltensregeln.

        Umgebungskanäle (Cimmerien, Aquilonien, Stygien) & Spielfeld Kanäle

            Nicht Spielbezogene Unterhaltungen sind in diesen Kanälen untersagt. OOC (Out-of-Character) ist erlaubt, solange die Diskussionen spielbezogen sind (Unterhaltungen über Wetter, Autos, Filme usw. sind verboten). 

        Sagen/Rufen Kanäle

            In diesen Kanälen ist absolut kein OOC (Out-of-Character) gestattet. Moderne Sprache (cool, rockt, alta was geeeht) sowie Kurzsprache ist verboten. 

        Gildenkanäle

            Es gibt keine Vorschriften für den Gildenkanal. Die Spieler sollen sich selbst dazu entscheiden wie sie in ihrem Gildenkanal kommunizieren und welche Regeln sie ihm auferlegen.

        Flüstern-Kanal

            Es gibt absolut keine zusätzlichen Richtlinien für den Flüstern-Kanal. Hier ist alles erlaubt, was nicht von den normalen Verhaltensregeln verboten ist. (Beleidigungen usw.)


    Verhaltensregeln

        Es gibt nur eine sehr knappe Kategorie von Verhaltensregeln, da es sehr schwer ist Verhalten korrekt und eindeutig in Regeln zu fassen und noch viel schwerer es nachzuweisen und umzusetzen ohne Regeln zu schaffen, die mehrdeutig sind.

        Allgemeine Regel

            Brecht nicht das Rollenspiel anderer Spieler. Dies beinhaltet sie sinnlos zu nerven durch andauerndes herumspringen, Rollenspielereignisse zu stören usw. 

        Wenn euch jemand nervt, versucht euch einfach von dem Ort zu entfernen, lasst euch nicht in einen Kampf oder eine hitzige Diskussion verwickeln und bleibt einfach In-Character.


    Vorschläge

        Auf Rollenspielservern gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten für Missverständnisse, da Rollenspielen eine anspruchsvolle Spielweise ist und von unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern und Herkünften beeinflusst wird. Diese Vorschläge sind keine Verhaltensregeln sondern nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge, die ihr umsetzen könnt, um solchen Situationen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

        Hier ein paar Vorschläge für unerfahrene Rollenspieler:

            * Die Welt von Conan ist ein raues Pflaster und Fluchen sowie Beleidigungen sind Teil des täglichen Lebens. Wenn ihr im Rollenspiel flucht oder jemanden beschimpft, dann stellt sicher keine modernen Schimpfworte zu verwenden, die mit einer Out-Game Beleidigung verwechselt werden können. Benutzt In-Game Begriffe (stygische Hure!). Verwendet am Besten alte Begriffe um In-Character zu bleiben (Sohn einer Hündin anstatt von Hurensohn oder A.rschloch). Falls ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob euch gerade jemand beschimpft oder nur rollenspielt, fragt ihn höflich und ruhig mit einer Flüsternachricht, um Streitereien und Probleme zu vermeiden.
            * Falls ihr euch unsicher seid über die Handlungen eines anderen Spielers, fragt sie einfach mit einer Flüsternachricht ob sie In-Character sind, sodass ihr angemessen reagiert und Missverständnisse vermeiden könnt.
            * Projiziert euren Rollenspielstil nicht automatisch auf andere Spieler: Fragt immer freundlich ob OOC im Gruppenkanal in Ordnung ist.
            * Markiert eure OOC Kommentare deutlich, um Verwirrungen zu vermeiden.


Heute von Waldgeist ins Forum gepostet!

Also ich find diese Regeln wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (12. September 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, lass es bleiben und wechsel zu Warhammer. Das werden SEHR viele andere auch machen, schon allein weil die Community gar nicht mehr schlimmer werden kann als in AoC. Sowas erbärmliches habe ich noch nie gesehen, dagegen ist WoW ein Gentlemens-Club.


----------



## Amorelian (13. September 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, lass es bleiben und wechsel zu Warhammer. Das werden SEHR viele andere auch machen, schon allein weil die Community gar nicht mehr schlimmer werden kann als in AoC. Sowas erbärmliches habe ich noch nie gesehen, dagegen ist WoW ein Gentlemens-Club.



Ganz im Gegenteil, jetzt wo die Flamer wieder Richtung WoW und WAR abgewandert sind, ist es zumindest auf Asgard wieder richtig nett geworden, so wie es vor dem offiziellen Release auch war ;-).


----------



## etmundi (13. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, jetzt wo die Flamer wieder Richtung WoW und WAR abgewandert sind, ist es zumindest auf Asgard wieder richtig nett geworden, so wie es vor dem offiziellen Release auch war ;-).



Nett - aber auch einsam, weil ja keiner mehr da ist.


----------



## Aresetyr (22. September 2008)

Danke für alle Antworten, ich hab den Thread etwas aus den Augen verloren...

für mich ist AoC in nächster Zeit aus dem einfachen Grund tot, dass es keine Gamecard mehr geben wird und ich keine KK habe oder mir zulegen möchte, ist einfach sinnlos für mich als Student...

Ich hab mir jetzt WAR angeschaut (völlig wertfrei) und es mir heute gekauft, da es genau das ist, was ich mir damals von WoW, jedenfalls was das Setting angeht, erwartet habe... Krieg überall und mehr Fokus auf PVP, denn die "KI" in MMO's ist meiner Meinung nach keine wirkliche KI, da sie einfach nur total einfach gescriptet ist... wie auch immer, es ist meine Meinung und ich verdamme AoC nicht, auch wenn es FÜR MICH ein Fehlkauf war...


----------



## Mordrach (22. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> ...
> für mich ist AoC in nächster Zeit aus dem einfachen Grund tot, dass es keine Gamecard mehr geben wird und ich keine KK habe oder mir zulegen möchte, ist einfach sinnlos für mich als Student...
> ...



KK ist übrigens nicht nötig, Bankeinzug ist auch möglich.


----------



## Aresetyr (22. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> KK ist übrigens nicht nötig, Bankeinzug ist auch möglich.



nicht in österreich, oder wurde das nach ewigem bitten und betteln beim support geändert?


----------



## Mordrach (22. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> nicht in österreich, oder wurde das nach ewigem bitten und betteln beim support geändert?



Achso, sorry, kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, bin von Deutschland ausgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aresetyr (22. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Achso, sorry, kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, bin von Deutschland ausgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nur das es keine GC mehr gibt, macht mich jetzt richtig wütend, über alle Bugs etc konnte ich hinwegsehen, doch sowas ist eine Frechheit, da ich nichtmal mehr zahlen könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte....


----------



## Mordrach (22. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> nur das es keine GC mehr gibt, macht mich jetzt richtig wütend, über alle Bugs etc konnte ich hinwegsehen, doch sowas ist eine Frechheit, da ich nichtmal mehr zahlen könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte....



Naja wenn Du wolltest könntest Du schon, aber eben nur mit Kreditkarte. Wobei ich mich mal bei anderen Östereichern erkundigen würde, ob ein Bankeinzug nicht doch möglich ist.

Hier werden scheinbar auch noch Gametimecodes angeboten:

http://www.mmorg-shop.com/Game_Age_of_Conan.html

WAR hat auf meinem System unter Vista 64 übrigens gravierendere Bugs als AoC, wie crashs auf den Desktop und dass plötzlich alles schwarz ist, mit AoC hatte ich keine größeren Probleme.


----------



## LoserOwner (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nett - aber auch einsam, weil ja keiner mehr da ist.



Das hättest Du wohl gerne, aber davon kann auch absolut keine Rede sein. Nur so Nervensägen haben sich nun endlich wieder nach WoW und WAR und in Foren, in denen scheinbar kein Moderator reinblickt, verzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Das hättest Du wohl gerne,




Nö, ist mir völlig wuppe.


----------



## LoserOwner (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nö, ist mir völlig wuppe.



Scheinbar nicht, Du "wohnst" ja schon im AoC Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hasgli (22. September 2008)

Naja wenns keine Gamecard nicht mehr gibt, das spricht nichts gutes für Spiel! Da wird der Handel wohl mal seine Macht ausgenutzt haben, wenn die Dinger Regalhüter sind, werden diese nun kurz oder lang aus dem Verkauf genommen...bei uns gibts nicht mal mehr das Grundspiel zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (22. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> nur das es keine GC mehr gibt, macht mich jetzt richtig wütend, über alle Bugs etc konnte ich hinwegsehen, doch sowas ist eine Frechheit, da ich nichtmal mehr zahlen könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte....



öhm es gibt doch noch gamekaten


----------



## Pirillo (22. September 2008)

WAR oder WoW. 

WoW ist ausgereift und WAR hat verdammt viel Potential. AoC hatte auch am Anfang viel Hoffnung gemacht aber dann waren das nur leere Versprechen.

Ich selber spiele WoW und bin zurzeit gelangweilt. Ok es kam lange nix neues, das verstehe ich. Und zu WAR will ich nicht wechseln da ich mich auf WotLK freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An alle AoC-Fans die behaupten es sei ein klasse Game: Mag sein...mag wirklich sein das es ein cooles Game ist was massig Spaß macht. 2 Monate und dann wirds noch öder als es schon nach 4 Wochen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wisst ihr selber ^_^ Funcom wird dann mal in nem Monat die Inhalte nachliefern die eigentlich beim Release dabei sein sollten(nicht weils besondere Features sind sondern einfach standart dinge in nem MMO)


grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (22. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Naja wenn Du wolltest könntest Du schon, aber eben nur mit Kreditkarte. Wobei ich mich mal bei anderen Östereichern erkundigen würde, ob ein Bankeinzug nicht doch möglich ist.
> 
> Hier werden scheinbar auch noch Gametimecodes angeboten:
> 
> ...




nein, ich zahl nicht noch extra für eine KK (Prepaid gibts bei meiner Bank net, die ich NIEMALS für ein Spiel wechseln würde) ... das is lächerlich und sonst gar nix... so kann ich es eben nicht mehr besuchen, das schöne Hyboria -.-


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht, Du "wohnst" ja schon im AoC Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist doch auch gemütlich hier, vor allem mit dir als Mitbewohner.


----------



## _Gringo_ (23. September 2008)

@Topic

lohnt es sich denn jetzt noch ma reinzulunzen?

Sind die ständigen OOM-Errors inzwischen mal weg?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (23. September 2008)

Nein. Spiel immer noch öde, Abstürze immer noch an der Tagesordnung, Account gekündigt. Lass es lieber


----------



## _Gringo_ (23. September 2008)

Danke, dachte ich mir fast....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist echt schade drum, aber kannste mache nix musste gucke zu!


----------



## Waldgeist (23. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nein. Spiel immer noch öde, Abstürze immer noch an der Tagesordnung, Account gekündigt. Lass es lieber


Fakt: 80-90% weniger Abstürze. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne weiter deine Sicht der Dinge auf die Gesamtrealität anwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht werde ich es einfach mal installieren und mir selber ein Bild der Dinge machen....


----------



## Pacster (23. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Fakt: 80-90% weniger Abstürze. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne weiter deine Sicht der Dinge auf die Gesamtrealität anwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Das ergibt sich aus der serverweiten statistik, vermute ich. Dabei wird natürlich verschwiegen das es auch 80-90% weniger Spieler sind...und spieler, die nicht da sind, können auch keine Abstürze haben. Logisch...;-)


----------



## Sadira (23. September 2008)

ich hatte ein paar wochen aoc pause, wo ich warhammer getestet habe, doch wieder sehnsucht nach einem spiel für rpler
pvp patch ist ja zumindest schon halb da, schade das noch konsequenzen fehlen, aber egal macht spass
warhammer ist aktuell noch das absolute anti rpler spiel, zwar rp server aber 0 unterstützung der engine, kein gehen, kein sitzen, keine emotes
also ich find, seid ultima online hatte ich in keinem spiel wie aoc mehr so schönes rp
und die grafik ist doch mal echt ein traum, vergleich warhammer/conan ist wie tetris gegen crysis ^^


----------



## erwo (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

also der OOM Fehler ist weg.

PVP technisch gibt es die 2 BGs und in den OpenPVP Zonen fängt es langsam an das Gruppen abends unterwegs sind.

Raid technisch gibts ja auch einiges an Bossen etc.

Macht immer noch Spass AOC zu spielen, das gejammer der Leute hier kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, vermutlich spielen
die es garnicht, oder haben es nur kurz getestet.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Athelloren (23. September 2008)

Also ich habe sowohl AoC und WAR getestet. 
Ich kann absolut nicht nach vollziehen warum hier alle rumschreien, scheisse bääääh, weg damit.
Ich zocke auch leidentschaftlich WoW aber nur deshalb macht man nicht einfach mal präventiv alles schlecht.
Der einzige Grund warum ich noch bei WoW bleibe is das Addon. Sollte das aber langfristig genauso langweilig sein wie BC,
dann werde ich mit 110% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Warhammer umsteigen.
AoC lohnt sich genauso mal anzutesten, alleine schon wegen der Grafik und einem anderen Kampfsystem.
Mir hat allerdings WAR besser gefallen. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der jahrelangen Warhammer Tabletop begeisterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich aus der serverweiten statistik, vermute ich. Dabei wird natürlich verschwiegen das es auch 80-90% weniger Spieler sind...und spieler, die nicht da sind, können auch keine Abstürze haben. Logisch...;-)


Krass, Pacster hat Zugriff auf die Abo Zahlen von AoC, ach hat er garnicht.. oops.. na Hauptsache wieder nen dümmlichen Spruch abgelassen.
Hast du gut gemacht, und nun troll dich wieder.


----------



## etmundi (23. September 2008)

Sadira schrieb:


> keine emotes




Wie bitte??


----------



## Dashy (23. September 2008)

> Fakt: 80-90% weniger Abstürze. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne weiter deine Sicht der Dinge auf die Gesamtrealität anwenden wink.gif



Hallo liebe Kunden, ich bins, der Waldgeist, aus dem Forum ^^
Naja, aber da muss ich dem Waldi recht geben, auch wurde das Grinden ab 60, leicht verändert, da mehr quests ;-)


----------



## Aldaria (23. September 2008)

Hmm, solange funcom es nicht gebacken bekommt, Berufe zu verlernen, zocke ich nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. September 2008)

also ich habe seit dem aktuellen patch keinen oom und kein freez mehr gehabt! 
vor dem patch 1-2 mal am abend 19-23uhr einen oom und bei jedem dritten instanzenwechsel einen freez.
also an stabilität hat er einiges gebracht. 
pvp kommt so langsam auch auf pve-severn in gang. zumindest auf asura kommt man jetzt auch ohne stundenlanges warten in minigames und auch im grenzgebiet ist abends was los.

raidtechnisch läuft bei uns nichts mehr. verbugte id´s.. spielerschwund durch war und den alten und teils noch vorhandenen bugs. wir sind auf asura eine 150+ accounts starke gilde mit 40+ 80iger chars und bekommen abends gerade mal 1 ne 6 mann-gruppe für atzel, khes-episch oder pvp zusammen.
wir haben früher gildenintern geraidet, vor ein paar wochen zusammen mit einer raidally und nun bekommen wir mit 2 starken gilden keine 24 mann mehr zum raiden zusammen. 
jeweils unsere maintanks haben nach diversen gem-nerfs das spiel verlassen. haben sich erst t0 und atzelkram besorgt.
dann craftet rüssis und sie mit gems gesockelt. nach dem ersten gemnerf einzelne rüssisets für die jeweiligen bosse erstellt und die ganze gilde hat geholfen. mittlerweile farmt unser maintank sogar wieder t0 weil seine craftet rüssi kapput generft wurde und er seine alten zb t0 rüssi aufgrund von platzmangel verkauft hatte.
man kann mit randomraids losziehen aber das geht zu 99% schief zumindest meine erfahrung bislang nach dem patch.

wer interesse an ein wenig pvp hat dem macht es nach dem patch wieder richtig spass. mir macht es spass da hab ich glück. viele pvp´ler sind leider mittlerweile bei war und mit dem verhalten von funcom mit den resinerfs vertreiben sie aktuell die raider. ich weiss nicht ob das der richtige weg ist.

güsse


----------



## Dietrich (23. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Fakt: 80-90% weniger Abstürze. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne weiter deine Sicht der Dinge auf die Gesamtrealität anwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlich willkommen Propaganda Chef von FunCom. Das ihr mit AoC ziemlich viel Mist gebaut habt, den ihr zu verschulden habt ist genauso Realität. Und das ihr 
bei den meisten User eh nicht mehr glaubwürdig seid sollte auch klar sein. Wenn sich soviel verbessert hat, schenkt doch mal den ehemaligen Spielern eine Woche freie 
Spielzeit, damit sie sich ein Bild von den Verbesserrungen machen können. Den ich bin nicht bereit euch mal wieder 15€ in den Rachen zu werfen, um zu merken, das 
sich nicht wirklich was geändert hat. Wen du hier (bei Buffed.de / bei euch wird Kritik ja gelöscht) ein wenig in den Foren liest, wirst du feststellen, das es eine Menge Spieler gibt
die AoC eine zweite Chance geben würden. 





Pacster schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich aus der serverweiten statistik, vermute ich. Dabei wird natürlich verschwiegen das es auch 80-90% weniger Spieler sind...und spieler, die nicht da sind, können auch keine Abstürze haben. Logisch...;-)






prontopronto schrieb:


> Krass, Pacster hat Zugriff auf die Abo Zahlen von AoC, ach hat er garnicht.. oops.. na Hauptsache wieder nen dümmlichen Spruch abgelassen.
> Hast du gut gemacht, und nun troll dich wieder.




Natürlich war das von Pacster nur eine ironische Bemerkung. Das du nap das natürlich nicht merkst, konnte er vorher ja auch nicht wissen. 
Da FunCom aus verständlichen Gründen keine Zahlen veröffentlicht nehmen wir uns mal andere Seiten zu hilfe:

Xfire Homepage

Hier insbesondere:

AoC bei Xfire

Jetzt lieber Prontopronto wirf mal einen Blick auf die Angaben.

Fassen wir zusammen:

- Aktuelle Ranking Position: Platz 38 
- Spielstunden am 22.09.: ca. 4900

Sorry, das ist für ein MMORPG ein Witz. Und ja, mir ist schon bewusst, das die XFire Angaben nicht 100%ig passen. 

Fazit: Lieber Prontopronto troll DU dich bitte!  



MfG

Ein entäuschter (ehemaliger) AoC Spieler


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. September 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wenn sich soviel verbessert hat, schenkt doch mal den ehemaligen Spielern eine Woche freie
> Spielzeit, damit sie sich ein Bild von den Verbesserrungen machen können.




ich denke genau das wir auch komme, aber nicht zu so einer zeit wenn alle noch level 10 bei war sind und richtig begeistert...
ich würde bis zu den weihnachtstagen warten und dann jedem account 14 tage spielzeit gutschreiben. dann ist der 
war-hype beendet und viele spieler sicher bereit nochmal bei aoc reinzugucken. 
mal sehen was die nächsten patches mit sich bringen.


----------



## prontopronto (23. September 2008)

doppelt


----------



## Dietrich (23. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Natürlich war das von Pacster weder eine ironische noch sonst irgendwie eine verwertbare Aussage. Das nu nap das natürlich nicht merkst, konnten wir ja vorher nicht wissen.
> Oh und irgendwelche inoffiziellen Zahlen die du von Xfire oder sonstwoher auslegst interessieren nur Mr. Wayne.
> Kenne nicht einen einzigen AoC Spieler der sich einen Müll wie Xfire auf den Rechner gepackt hätte, aber hey, das wird enorm aussagekräftig sein.
> 
> ...




Schön das du von "wir" sprichst. Solltest dich vielleicht mal nur an deine eigene Nase fassen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 

XFire ist ein unabhängiges Tool. Die Firma hat nichts mit FunCom, Blizzard oder Mythik zu tuen. 
Und nur weil du keine Spieler kennst die XFire installiert haben, sind die Zahlen unrelevant?
Mal ein kleiner Vergleich: 

Jede dumme Umfrage die man abends im TV sieht wird unter max. 10000 Personen durchgeführt.
XFire´s Zahlen basieren auf über 11Millionen Accounts!

Das sind Fakten, die du nicht bestreiten kannst. 

Und wenn ich dann oben noch lesen muss, das Gilden selbst mit Raid Bündniss noch Probleme haben einen 24er Raid auf die Beine zustellen, dann kann was nicht stimmen.


MfG


----------



## Shamaniko (23. September 2008)

Back to Topic xD


Ja tut er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (23. September 2008)

In der Hoffnung das es hier noch ein paar interessierte Spieler gibt verweise ich auf den Buddy Key Tread, wo seit ein paar tagen 2 Buddy Keys zur vergabe stehen.
Also wenn ihr herrausfinden wollt ob sich ein Blick/ein erneuter Blick lohnt nehmt dieses Angebot wahr.
Ansonsten versucht doch ausnahmsweise mal eine vernünftige Diskusionsatmosphäre zu schaffen dann bekommt ihr evtl. auch vernünftige antworten.


----------



## Graugon (23. September 2008)

Leute spart euer Geld, Funcom hat nach eigenen Angaben einen Schuldenberg von über 30 Mio Euro angehäuft, und jeden Monat kommen 6-7 Mio Schulden dazu, weil sie sich total verzockt haben. Wo bitteschön wollen die das Geld für weitere Updates oder ein neues Projekt her bekommen? AO hat zu wenige Abbonenten und die Acc Zahlen von AOC sinken immer weiter und in den Medien gibt es entweder gar keine oder nur eine total negative Berichterstattung  über AOC.


----------



## Nachtrot (23. September 2008)

Quelle?


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (23. September 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Leute spart euer Geld, Funcom hat nach eigenen Angaben einen Schuldenberg von über 30 Mio Euro angehäuft, und jeden Monat kommen 6-7 Mio Schulden dazu, weil sie sich total verzockt haben. Wo bitteschön wollen die das Geld für weitere Updates oder ein neues Projekt her bekommen? AO hat zu wenige Abbonenten und die Acc Zahlen von AOC sinken immer weiter und in den Medien gibt es entweder gar keine oder nur eine total negative Berichterstattung  über AOC.




Spiele zwar kein AoC mehr aber die Quelle wüßt ich auch gern , warscheinlich wieder heiße Luft ^^


----------



## Deadwool (23. September 2008)

www.quelle.de

Unglaublich was die Leute hier für einen Mist verzapfen, nur um Funcom schlecht zu machen. Ich bin gottenfroh gibt es noch eine Welt ausserhalb von flamed.de 
Sonst könnte Funcom wirklich zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (23. September 2008)

Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Mit dieser E-Mail setzen wir Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass der Abonnementszyklus Ihres Kontos imseos am September 22, 2008 abgelaufen ist.
Falls Sie Ihre Abenteuer fortsetzen möchten, loggen Sie sich bitte unter https://register.ageofconan.com ein und reaktivieren Sie Ihr Konto. Ihre Freunde und Feinde warten in Hyborien auf Sie.
Wir danken Ihnen, dass Sie bei uns in Hyborien waren und wir wären sehr erfreut, wenn wir Sie bald wieder, in den barbarischen Welt, begrüßen können!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Funcom


Diese meldung musste bekommen dann haste ihm bereich fakecom alles richtig gemacht^^


----------



## david33 (23. September 2008)

mein acc steht zum verkauf wer will ihn haben ,, 15 euro und weg damit oo

send me pm 

mfg


----------



## Lanatir (23. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Fakt: 80-90% weniger Abstürze. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne weiter deine Sicht der Dinge auf die Gesamtrealität anwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, aber erstens glaube ich kein Wort mehr von dem was irgendeiner sagt der bei Funcom auf der Lohnliste steht. 
Zweitens ist meine sicht der Dinge die einzige die ich habe da ich nicht, wie zum Beispiel der eine oder andere Herr Ellingsen, schizophren bin (der in etwa gesagt hat das man AOC ja damals auf den Mai release verschoben hat um ein perfektes MMO zu bieten, was ja nun an lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten ist bei einem Spiel das noch nichtmal die hälfte der wichtigsten Features mit denen auf der Verpackung geworben wurde beim release auch tatsächlich im Spiel anzubieten hatte)
Und um der Propaganda auch faktisch zu begegnen: Selbst WENN die OOM Abstürze um gegebene 90% zurückgegangen sein sollen, bedeutet das doch im endeffekt nur das das Spiel nicht mehr 20 mal täglich abstürzt (100%) sondern nur noch 2 mal (10%). Immer noch zu viel.


----------



## Coup de grâce (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich aus der serverweiten statistik, vermute ich. Dabei wird natürlich verschwiegen das es auch 80-90% weniger Spieler sind...und spieler, die nicht da sind, können auch keine Abstürze haben. Logisch...;-)



Das interessiert doch die Propaganda- äh, Marketingabteilung von Failcom nicht. Haben ja jetzt extra ihren Mann fürs Grobe hierher geschickt, damit er auch außerhalb des Biotops der Merkbefreiten Schadensbegrenzung betreiben kann. Die Zensur in ihren eigenen Foren hat sich wohl noch nicht wirklich positiv auf die Abozahlen ausgewirkt.

Und wenn jetzt jemand denkt, das ist böse, was ich da schreibe, dann hat er verdammt Recht. Langsam werde ich angesichts dieser Lügereien, Vertuschungen und Desinformationen nämlich richtig sauer.


----------



## Amorelian (23. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Sorry, aber erstens glaube ich kein Wort mehr von dem was irgendeiner sagt der bei Funcom auf der Lohnliste steht.
> Zweitens ist meine sicht der Dinge die einzige die ich habe da ich nicht, wie zum Beispiel der eine oder andere Herr Ellingsen, schizophren bin (der in etwa gesagt hat das man AOC ja damals auf den Mai release verschoben hat um ein perfektes MMO zu bieten, was ja nun an lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten ist bei einem Spiel das noch nichtmal die hälfte der wichtigsten Features mit denen auf der Verpackung geworben wurde beim release auch tatsächlich im Spiel anzubieten hatte)
> Und um der Propaganda auch faktisch zu begegnen: Selbst WENN die OOM Abstürze um gegebene 90% zurückgegangen sein sollen, bedeutet das doch im endeffekt nur das das Spiel nicht mehr 20 mal täglich abstürzt (100%) sondern nur noch 2 mal (10%). Immer noch zu viel.



Also ich kenne keinen bei dem das Spiel 20 mal täglich abgestürzt ist, bei mir ist es sogar noch nie abgestürzt.

Mittlerweile gibt es tatsächlich bei den meisten keine Abstürze mehr. Auch nach stundenlangen Raids nicht.

Ich versteh das ganze Geflame nicht, es gab und gibt MMORPGs die wesentlich größere Probleme mit Crashs und anderen heftigen Bugs hatten und haben, wie Vanguard oder Warhammer online, die Bugs die AoC hatte waren dagegen einfach nur lächerlich gering.

Es kommt wohl nicht von ungefähr, dass Firmen wie Mythic kein Forum bereitstellen und FPS und Latenzanzeigen gar nicht erst ins Spiel integrieren, so nehmen sie den notorischen Nörglern wenigstens in dieser Beziehung schonmal den Wind aus den Segeln. Vielleicht sollte Funcom in Zukunft ähnlich verfahren.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze Geflame nicht, es gab und gibt MMORPGs die wesentlich größere Probleme mit Crashs und anderen heftigen Bugs hatten und haben, wie Vanguard oder Warhammer online, die Bugs die AoC hatte waren dagegen einfach nur lächerlich gering.



Der war gut, da konnte ich heute wenigsten doch noch mal richtig lachen. Danke ^^


----------



## Pacster (24. September 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Natürlich war das von Pacster nur eine ironische Bemerkung. Das du nap das natürlich nicht merkst, konnte er vorher ja auch nicht wissen.
> 
> 
> Ein entäuschter (ehemaliger) AoC Spieler




Das siehst du total falsch...natürlich konnte ich das wissen....ich kenne ihn ja schon länger. ;-)


----------



## Coup de grâce (24. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze Geflame nicht, es gab und gibt MMORPGs die wesentlich größere Probleme mit Crashs und anderen heftigen Bugs hatten und haben, wie Vanguard oder Warhammer online, *die Bugs die AoC hatte waren dagegen einfach nur lächerlich gering*.



Bagdad-Bob, bist du es?


----------



## Venecor (24. September 2008)

Der PvP Patch war ein Segen!

Neue Itemes und massiv PvP stehen jetzt auf der Tagesordung, viele Raid Coms sind bereits am Start und arbeiten sich Richtung T3 und  endlich ist auch die Stimmung in der Commutiy besser, seit die ganzen flammer zu WAR gewechselt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gilden Allianzen haben sich etabliert und es stehen epische Konflikte zwischen den grossen Gilden und ihren Allianzen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ein klares Ja auf Deine Frage!!! Möge der Klang der Schlacht stehts mit Euch sein!


----------



## acaddo (24. September 2008)

Venecor schrieb:


> Der PvP Patch war ein Segen!
> 
> Neue Itemes und massiv PvP stehen jetzt auf der Tagesordung, viele Raid Coms sind bereits am Start und arbeiten sich Richtung T3 und  endlich ist auch die Stimmung in der Commutiy besser, seit die ganzen flammer zu WAR gewechselt haben
> 
> ...




ironie !?


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

Nein, nur ein Funcom Werbetexter dem grade langweilig war. 

Übrigens Venecor, das hier würde ich nicht schreiben, hättest du nicht WAR geflamt. Aber andere Spiele zu bashen (Insbesondere WAR) um wenigstens zu versuchen AoCosmicfail besser dastehen zu lassen ist ja inzwischen sogar Firmenpolitik bei Funcom... Kuckt mal Beitrag #180 in den News zu den gebannten Goldsellern @ WAR...

http://www.buffed.de/news/7226/war-schon-u...kaeufer-gebannt

...Schon irgendwie lustig, wie sogar Community Manager zu Flamern mutieren, wenn sie anfangen um ihren Job zu fürchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (24. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze Geflame nicht, es gab und gibt MMORPGs die wesentlich größere Probleme mit Crashs und anderen heftigen Bugs hatten und haben, wie Vanguard oder Warhammer online, die Bugs die AoC hatte waren dagegen einfach nur lächerlich gering.



Ahaha ^^ nachdem ich nach 10 min aufgehört hab zu lachen ist mir eingefallen das ich nen nicht richtig funktionierendes Durchtaben der Mobs wesentlich schlimmer finde als kein bzw mangeldes PVP zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach nem halben Jahr bald auf den Markt immernoch kein Endcontent habe ^^ und mir gerade noch einfällt das Talentbäume total überbewertet sind und das wenn ich Punkte da rein stecke (in eine fertigen releasten Spiel mit nem halben Jahr Beta) diese nicht funktionieren und ich mir die Punkt auch sonst wo hinstecken kann (wie es halt bei 3 Klassen in AOC zum Release der Fall war bsp Schurke). Da ist mir ehrlich gesagt nen Buggy Mob lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen Text der Orginal Verpackung von AOC: "Ziehen sie auf Pferden und Mammuts in den Kampf und belagern sie feindliche Festungen in epischen Schlachten. Vernichten sie andere Spieler mit Magie und tödlichen Waffen in grausamen Kämpfen"......jo ne is klar hab ich bis lvl 80 nichts von gesehen ^^ und in WAR irgendwie schon ab lvl 12 nur in WAR gibts das tatsächlich und funktioniert und steht nicht nur auf ner Verpackung. Aber Failcom hat in der Hinsicht ja schon einiges nachgebessert.

Um zum Topic zu kommen:
Jeder der Hyboria mal sehen will sollte dringend sich das ganze mal über einen Buddykey anschauen und sehen ob man damit leben kann und es nach den ersten 20 lvl noch Spaß macht.


----------



## Sadira (24. September 2008)

in warhammer gibts anfangs auch nicht viel mehr als pvp minispiele
fand die aoc keepschlachten bisjetzt einfach schöner
weils nicht einfach nur ne kleine 20 m² burg ist, sondern richtig große festungen, mit außenmauern türmen innenmauern burgfried vielen gebäuden im innenhof usw und alles lässt sich richtig zerstören
und das macht einfach total spass.

und endlich ist der crash beim zonen, und der memory bug  gefixt


----------



## kuchenbob (24. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nein, nur ein Funcom Werbetexter dem grade langweilig war.
> 
> Übrigens Venecor, das hier würde ich nicht schreiben, hättest du nicht WAR geflamt. Aber andere Spiele zu bashen (Insbesondere WAR) um wenigstens zu versuchen AoCosmicfail besser dastehen zu lassen ist ja inzwischen sogar Firmenpolitik bei Funcom... Kuckt mal Beitrag #180 in den News zu den gebannten Goldsellern @ WAR...
> 
> ...



Das ist allerdings unprofessionell und komisch...


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> #179
> Blizzard hat ebenso ein komplettes Fraud Team, die nichts anderes tun als Betrüger, Goldseller, Käufer, Illegalmodbenutzer herauszufinden und zu bannen. (was sie auch sehr sehr aktiv tun).
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für AoC und für jedes mir bekannte MMORPG.
> ...



Waldgeist..... ich kann mir den Perfekt auf der Bühne In Berlin Vorstellen wie er schreit: " Der Endsieg ist nahe"
Ok sorry, aber es kommt mir einfach so vor

"(was sie auch sehr sehr aktiv tun)"

Du und welche Armee ?

Achja, zum Thema Waldgeist:

Ich habe das "Der Bär in da House - ein Tag bei Funcom" im Offiziellen Forum von AoC gepostet und wurde vom Lieben Waldi gebannt ( jezt kommt wieder sein 10000x Das ist nicht richtig. )
Ein paar Stunden später erstellt er selber ein Thread mit dem Video und tut so als würde er es lustig finden.... sowas finde ich.... naja...... sehr tollerant von ihm

An dem Tag wurden 10 weitere Videos gepostet, allesammt gebannt. Wer das Video noch nicht kennt:

Deutsch: Ein Tag bei Funcom
Englisch: One Day at Funcom


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Waldgeist..... ich kann mir den Perfekt auf der Bühne In Berlin Vorstellen wie er schreit: " Der Endsieg ist nahe"
> Ok sorry, aber es kommt mir einfach so vor



Ok sorry, aber für solche unüberlegten Gefühlsausbrüche gibt es eine Woche Schreibsperre.


----------



## Waldgeist (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Waldgeist..... ich kann mir den Perfekt auf der Bühne In Berlin Vorstellen wie er schreit: " Der Endsieg ist nahe"
> Ok sorry, aber es kommt mir einfach so vor
> 
> "(was sie auch sehr sehr aktiv tun)"
> ...


Gründe für die Moderation der Threads:
- Sie wurden im Allgemeinen Forum gepostet, sind aber Offtopic
- Unsere Mods sahen das Flamepotential und haben sie lieber mal vorsichtshalber gelöscht
- Dann wurden sie neu erstellt, was nicht nur Off-Topic sondern Reposting Moderated Material ist
- Das wurde von diversen Leuten so oft wiederholt ( bei jeder Handlung haben sie eine PM bekommen, die sie genau darüber aufgeklärt hat, was sie gerade tun und wieso das falsch ist und sie bitte damit aufhören sollen), bis sie sich so viele Strafpunkte angesammelt hatten, dass sie automatisch gebannt wurden (niemand bannt einfach so, sondern dazu muss man sich viele Strafpunkte zusammensammeln, was meiner Meinung nach auf eine entsprechende Haltung und Charakter schließen lässt)

Damit der Rest des Forums sieht, dass es uns nicht um den Inhalt des Videos ging (der zugegebenermaßen doch schon irgendwie sehr witzig präsentiert war und auch Erling hat herzlich über die englische Version des Videos gelacht.. ich weiß glaubt keiner, er ist ja das Böse in sich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich den Thread im Off-Topic erstellt.

Das war alles.

Gruß
Waldgeist


----------



## Baarab (24. September 2008)

Hallo Waldgeist

Deinen Job möchte ich zur Zeit echt nicht haben.
Zielscheibe Nummer 1 für Sachen, welche du gar nicht zu verantworten hast.
Und ich dachte schon unser Forum wäre nicht zu überbieten.

Ich hoffe ihr kommt bald in ruhigere Fahrwasser.
Erste Lichtzeichen am Horizont sind ja seit dem letzten Patch zu sehen.

Aber es ist und bleibt ein hausgemachtes Problem.
Dem Spiel hätte noch ein 1/2 Jahr Reifezeit gut getan

Gruß
Baarab


----------



## EmJaY (24. September 2008)

Moin Waldgeist.

Hoffe das sich die Aufregung bald etwas legt und du und Lisertan etwas ruhiger euer Arbeit nachgehen könnt.

Zum Thema:

Ein erneuter Besuch lohnt sich, meines erachtens, nach dem letzten Patch wieder auch wenn der nochnicht alles beheben konnte ist wieder etwas mehr Leben eingekehrt(subjektiver Eindruck).
Meinungen und Infos zum Patch 2.0 im Tread Update 2.0

Ich hab Btw. immernoch einen Buddy Key zu vergeben.


----------



## Dietrich (24. September 2008)

Fein das Waldgeist hier noch liest, deswegen gleich eine Frage:

Wie sieht es mit kostenloser Spielzeit für ehemalige AoC Spieler aus? 
Und bitte nicht "Ihr bekommt 3 Tage von x.x.x bis x.x.x.".
Sondern ehr was in Richtung 3 Tage ab Aktivierung.


MfG


----------



## Flanko (24. September 2008)

funcom verarscht mich ich hab mir eine gamecard gekauft aktiviert  4 h gespielt dann  aufgehört  am nächsten tag wollte ich weiterspielen mein acc war eingefroren (keine ahnung warum)  dann hab ich denn acc wieder aktiviert und wieder gespielt nach 1 tag war der acc wieder eingefroren und hab denn wieder aktiviert nach weiteren 3-4 einfrierungen konnt ich mein acc nichtmehr aktivieren !
hab eine nachricht an den kundendienst geschickt nach circa 1 woche hab ich eine email bekommen das der acc wieder aktiv ist so da hab ich wieder gespielt und nach wieder einem tag war der acc wieder eingefroren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kundendienst  wieder was geschickt wieder aktiv und dann nach einem tag wer sagts denn eingefroren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     nachricht zum kundendienst keine antwort warte bis jetzt das der acc aktiviert wird  !

FUNCOM VERARSCHT MICH einen KUNDEN der BEZAHLT damit DIE eine LEISTUNG ERBRINGEN aber KEINE BRINGEN !!!!! drecks kundendienst kein bock mehr


----------



## Frogo (24. September 2008)

Waldgeist kann doch auch nichts dafür, er ist ja "nur" der Community Manager




> Ok sorry, aber für solche unüberlegten Gefühlsausbrüche gibt es eine Woche Schreibsperre.



Ich fands auch zu übertrieben, aber den Bann, verstehe ich nicht


----------



## EmJaY (24. September 2008)

> Waldgeist..... ich kann mir den Perfekt auf der Bühne In Berlin Vorstellen wie er schreit: " Der Endsieg ist nahe"



Nazirhetorik+Beleidigung findest du als Banngrund übertrieben?

Eine Woche Bann ist noch milde,sehr milde.


----------



## Frogo (24. September 2008)

Auch wieder war, aber andre die hier viel stärkere Ausdrücke benutzen werden nur verwarnt, natürlich stele ich mich jezt nicht auf die Seite von Dasy, aber ich denke das es in dem Fall ne erklährung für ihn geben könnte 
Oder bekommt man da ne Mail ?


----------



## Pacster (24. September 2008)

Baarab schrieb:


> Hallo Waldgeist
> 
> Deinen Job möchte ich zur Zeit echt nicht haben.
> Zielscheibe Nummer 1 für Sachen, welche du gar nicht zu verantworten hast.





Hallo??? Lies dir mal die Threads im Archiv von vor dem Release von AoC durch. Die Zielscheibe hat sich Waldgeist doch selbst aufgemalt...natürlich kann er da was für...wer denn bitte sonst? Wenn man sich  hinstellt und Sachen behauptet von denen man weiß das sie nicht wahr sind(er hatte ja Zugang zur Beta und das was er geschrieben hat als wahr zu bezeichnen, hat clintonsche Züge), dann kann man anschließend nicht die Hände in Unschuld waschen.


----------



## Piratenwutz (25. September 2008)

AoC lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr, unabhängig von Waldgeist. 

Funcom ist für mich abgeschrieben, die kriegen keinen Cent mehr von mir die Gauner


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. September 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> funcom verarscht mich ich hab mir eine gamecard gekauft aktiviert  4 h gespielt dann  aufgehört  am nächsten tag wollte ich weiterspielen mein acc war eingefroren (keine ahnung warum)  dann hab ich denn acc wieder aktiviert und wieder gespielt nach 1 tag war der acc wieder eingefroren und hab denn wieder aktiviert nach weiteren 3-4 einfrierungen konnt ich mein acc nichtmehr aktivieren !
> hab eine nachricht an den kundendienst geschickt nach circa 1 woche hab ich eine email bekommen das der acc wieder aktiv ist so da hab ich wieder gespielt und nach wieder einem tag war der acc wieder eingefroren
> 
> 
> ...



ich hatte das problem mit den eingefrorenem account auch! im offizellem forum gibt es einen threat wo leute posten können die probleme mit ihrem account haben. dort wird dir relativ zeitnah geholfen. bei mir waren es 4 tage aber da war auch ein samstag und sonntag mit bei. 
hoffe das hilft dir. bei fragen pm an mich und versuche weiterzuhelfen.

gruss
fenris


----------



## mattenowie (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Gründe für die Moderation der Threads:
> - Sie wurden im Allgemeinen Forum gepostet, sind aber Offtopic
> - Unsere Mods sahen das Flamepotential und haben sie lieber mal vorsichtshalber gelöscht
> - Dann wurden sie neu erstellt, was nicht nur Off-Topic sondern Reposting Moderated Material ist
> ...



hm, erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das einer dieser betrüger hier auch schon seine lügen verbreiten darf.

du erzählst hier das keiner einfach so gebannt wird??

ich wurde einfach so aus dem ganzen spiel verbannt. d.h. mein account wurde gebannt.

wieso???
keine ahnung.

angeblich hatte ich gegen die agb verstoßen.

aber gegen was?? das hatte ich mich immer gefragt. ich hatte keine addons installiert. also keine dritt anbieter programme und hatte auch nicht versucht gold zu kaufen oder zuverkaufen. gescheige den mit meinem account zuhandeln. ok, ich hatte mich etwas lautstark über fc im offiziellen forum beschwert. aber das gibt ja wohl noch lange nicht das recht meinen account zu sperren.

also lieber herr ober lügner waldgeist, hör bitte auf alle hier anzulügen.

auch wenn ich dafür hier im forum jetzt eine verwarnung bekomme, aber ihr von fc seit das letzte und das sag ich nicht nur weil ich gefrustet bin, sondern weil ihr mich um mein geld betrogen habt. und damit mein ich nicht die kosten für das spiel. sondern die kosten für den gerade bezahlten monat, als ihr meinen acc gespert habt. und sowas ist für mich betrug.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. September 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> hm, erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das einer dieser betrüger hier auch schon seine lügen verbreiten darf.
> 
> du erzählst hier das keiner einfach so gebannt wird??
> 
> ...




ich bin froh das viele spieler die sich im spiel und im forum so benehmen wie du nicht mehr aoc spielen. mann kann beschwerden äussern und konstruktive kritik anbringen, aber sich so daneben wie man es teilweise lesen muss, lässt sich KEINE firma gefallen. ausserdem glaube ich nicht das du im forum + spiel gebannt wurdest weil dich im forum beschwert hast.. ist aber auch nur meine meinung.


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich bin froh das viele spieler die sich im spiel und im forum so benehmen wie du nicht mehr aoc spielen. mann kann beschwerden äussern und konstruktive kritik anbringen, aber sich so daneben wie man es teilweise lesen muss, lässt sich KEINE firma gefallen. ausserdem glaube ich nicht das du im forum + spiel gebannt wurdest weil dich im forum beschwert hast.. ist aber auch nur meine meinung.


Ich kenne seinen Fall nicht, aber wenn er gebannt wurde, dann auf jeden Fall wegen einer Handlung, die er In-Game vollzogen hat. Ein Forenbann führt niemals zu einem Spielbann.


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Fein das Waldgeist hier noch liest, deswegen gleich eine Frage:
> 
> Wie sieht es mit kostenloser Spielzeit für ehemalige AoC Spieler aus?
> Und bitte nicht "Ihr bekommt 3 Tage von x.x.x bis x.x.x.".
> ...


Bisher ist noch keine Welcome Back Time geplant. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal beim nächsten Meeting anfragen.


----------



## Lanatir (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Bisher ist noch keine Welcome Back Time geplant. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal beim nächsten Meeting anfragen.


Ist denn geplant, den Leuten die das Spiel ZUM RELEASE wegen DX10 und dem PVP content gekauft haben ihr Geld zurückzugeben?


----------



## Abrox (25. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ist denn geplant, den Leuten die das Spiel ZUM RELEASE wegen DX10 und dem PVP content gekauft haben ihr Geld zurückzugeben?



Da kann ich schlicht und einfach Nein sagen.


Und... Huhu Waldgeist, wo du schonmal hier bist, wann kommt ungefähr der 2. PvP Patch? *grins*


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Da kann ich schlicht und einfach Nein sagen.
> 
> 
> Und... Huhu Waldgeist, wo du schonmal hier bist, wann kommt ungefähr der 2. PvP Patch? *grins*


Der zweite Teil des PvP Updates wird demnächst auf Testlive aufgespielt und dort dann mit den Spielern zusammen finegetuned, bis er fertig ist und released werden kann. Wie schon beim ersten Teil des Updates hängt die Geschwindigkeit davon ab, wie zufrieden die Spieler auf Testlive mit den neuen Features sind.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Aresetyr (25. September 2008)

Wisst ihr, ich habe das Spiel immer verteidigt, habe gesagt, dass sich alles legen wird und dass es schon laufen wird, aber jetzt kann ich als Österreicher der KEINE Kreditkarte hat nichtmal mehr zahlen und DA hörts für mich auf ... 120€/Jahr an Abgaben nur dafür, dass ich ne KK habe sind bei mir als Student nicht drinnen.

Ich wollte AoC wirklich wieder besuchen, doch ich hab mir erst vor 1 Jahr und 1 Monat ein neues Notebook gekauft und wenn ich in Tortage und umgebung mit mittel spielen kann und ich komm mit lvl 21 in die nächsten gebiete und dort kann ich mit low nichtmal mehr mit 20fps spielen is das auch der hammer... ich wollt euch trotzdem noch eine Chance geben, weil ich viel Potenzial in AoC sehe, aber jetzt waren die 50€ wirklich fürn arsch... ach net... waren ja 70, weil ich die CE kaufen musste -.-


----------



## Factions (25. September 2008)

Ist mir schlecht... Jetzt werden Spieler schon hier bei Buffed gebannt die um ihr Geld betrogen wurden und nicht nur das, jetzt dürfen die von der Firma auch noch hier ihre Münchhausen Geschichten erzählen ? Na Sauber. Soviel zur freien Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland. Schönen Gruss von der Gamestar Gilde...


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ich habe das Spiel immer verteidigt, habe gesagt, dass sich alles legen wird und dass es schon laufen wird, aber jetzt kann ich als Österreicher der KEINE Kreditkarte hat nichtmal mehr zahlen und DA hörts für mich auf ... 120€/Jahr an Abgaben nur dafür, dass ich ne KK habe sind bei mir als Student nicht drinnen.
> 
> Ich wollte AoC wirklich wieder besuchen, doch ich hab mir erst vor 1 Jahr und 1 Monat ein neues Notebook gekauft und wenn ich in Tortage und umgebung mit mittel spielen kann und ich komm mit lvl 21 in die nächsten gebiete und dort kann ich mit low nichtmal mehr mit 20fps spielen is das auch der hammer... ich wollt euch trotzdem noch eine Chance geben, weil ich viel Potenzial in AoC sehe, aber jetzt waren die 50€ wirklich fürn arsch... ach net... waren ja 70, weil ich die CE kaufen musste -.-




Ich vermute auch in Österreich gibt es immer mal wieder kostenlose Kreditkarten. Muss man halt seine Augen und Ohren offenhalten....das sind häufig werbeaktionen. Jährliche Gebühren für ne Karte würde ich auch nicht zahlen.....


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ich habe das Spiel immer verteidigt, habe gesagt, dass sich alles legen wird und dass es schon laufen wird, aber jetzt kann ich als Österreicher der KEINE Kreditkarte hat nichtmal mehr zahlen und DA hörts für mich auf ... 120€/Jahr an Abgaben nur dafür, dass ich ne KK habe sind bei mir als Student nicht drinnen.
> 
> Ich wollte AoC wirklich wieder besuchen, doch ich hab mir erst vor 1 Jahr und 1 Monat ein neues Notebook gekauft und wenn ich in Tortage und umgebung mit mittel spielen kann und ich komm mit lvl 21 in die nächsten gebiete und dort kann ich mit low nichtmal mehr mit 20fps spielen is das auch der hammer... ich wollt euch trotzdem noch eine Chance geben, weil ich viel Potenzial in AoC sehe, aber jetzt waren die 50€ wirklich fürn arsch... ach net... waren ja 70, weil ich die CE kaufen musste -.-


http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Hyborian-Ad...5712&sr=8-2

Hier kann man doch noch Gametimecards kaufen.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Lanatir (25. September 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Ist mir schlecht... Jetzt werden Spieler schon hier bei Buffed gebannt die um ihr Geld betrogen wurden und nicht nur das, jetzt dürfen die von der Firma auch noch hier ihre Münchhausen Geschichten erzählen ? Na Sauber. Soviel zur freien Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland. Schönen Gruss von der Gamestar Gilde...


Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich Denke Failcom wird schon noch den verdienten Lohn bekommen. Eine Anfrage meinerseits beim Verbraucherschutz in Nord-Rhein-Westfalen hat ergeben, das es allein in diesem Bundesland mehrere tausend Beschwerden gegen das Vorgehen und den schlichten Betrug den Failcom da begangen hat, gibt.
Meldet euch einfach bei eurem örtlichen Verbraucherschutz, kann man zur Not auch Googlen. Erklärt denen worums geht (Ein Killer-Argument ist da die Tatsache das Failcom das Spiel mit nicht vorhandenen Features beworben und verkauft hat) und informiert zur Not auch eure örtliche Presse darüber.
Solch ein betrügerisches vorgehen kann und darf in einem Rechtsstaat nicht ungestraft bleiben. Und wenn der Propaganda Meister sich hier schon rumschleicht, kann er ja mal erklären wie man es wagen kann ein Spiel mit features zu bewerben die es einfach nicht HAT. Darauf sind diese miesen Typen in keinem Post in ihrem eigenen Forum JEMALS eingegangen.

Wirft ja schon ein bezeichnendes Licht auf den Verein wenn der Obermufti der für die Entwicklung zuständig war nach ein paar Monaten das Handtuch wirft.
Ich hab Jahrelang Anarchy online gespielt, aber nach diesem Fiasko ist Failcom für mich tot und begraben.
Und noch was, Waldi: Beschiss ist Beschiss, wie man hier im Ruhrpott sagt, da könnt ihr euch einen zurechtlügen wie ihr wollt.
Schämt euch. Bäh.


----------



## Imseos (25. September 2008)

Warum antworteset du nicht auf solche fragen wenn du hier schon mitliest warum habt ihr das beste PvP Spiel aller Zeiten ohne PvP System released?
oder biste nur hier um neue aoc Märschen zu erzählen.... Nepper Schlepper Bauernfänger...


----------



## Jorja (25. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich Denke Failcom wird schon noch den verdienten Lohn bekommen. Eine Anfrage meinerseits beim Verbraucherschutz in Nord-Rhein-Westfalen hat ergeben, das es allein in diesem Bundesland mehrere tausend Beschwerden gegen das Vorgehen und den schlichten Betrug den Failcom da begangen hat, gibt.
> Meldet euch einfach bei eurem örtlichen Verbraucherschutz, kann man zur Not auch Googlen. Erklärt denen worums geht (Ein Killer-Argument ist da die Tatsache das Failcom das Spiel mit nicht vorhandenen Features beworben und verkauft hat) und informiert zur Not auch eure örtliche Presse darüber.
> Solch ein betrügerisches vorgehen kann und darf in einem Rechtsstaat nicht ungestraft bleiben. Und wenn der Propaganda Meister sich hier schon rumschleicht, kann er ja mal erklären wie man es wagen kann ein Spiel mit features zu bewerben die es einfach nicht HAT. Darauf sind diese miesen Typen in keinem Post in ihrem eigenen Forum JEMALS eingegangen.
> 
> ...



lol da lach ich mich ja krumm. du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass du mit verbraucherschutz irgendwas erreichst da. wenn du ne cola kaufst und sie schmeckt dir nicht, gehst dann auch zum verbraucherschutz? aber hauptsache, ganz wichtig wirken und mit worten wie "rechtsstaat" rumwerfen - das machen halt die leut, die prinzipiell keine ahnung haben sondern nur irgendwelchen schmus ausn internet aufgreifen.

kapierts endlich, ihr kauft das spiel auf eigenes risiko, weil gefallen oder nicht gefallen ist noch immer subjektiv. mir gefällt WAR auch nicht, aber ich jammere nicht herum, dass ich mein geld zurückhaben will.


----------



## Lanatir (25. September 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> lol da lach ich mich ja krumm. du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass du mit verbraucherschutz irgendwas erreichst da. wenn du ne cola kaufst und sie schmeckt dir nicht, gehst dann auch zum verbraucherschutz? aber hauptsache, ganz wichtig wirken und mit worten wie "rechtsstaat" rumwerfen - das machen halt die leut, die prinzipiell keine ahnung haben sondern nur irgendwelchen schmus ausn internet aufgreifen.
> 
> kapierts endlich, ihr kauft das spiel auf eigenes risiko, weil gefallen oder nicht gefallen ist noch immer subjektiv. mir gefällt WAR auch nicht, aber ich jammere nicht herum, dass ich mein geld zurückhaben will.


Es geht nicht um Gefallen. Wenn ich ne Cola kaufe, und da ist Urin drin, dann kann ich damit sehr wohl zum Verbraucherschutz.
Und das ist eben bei AOC genauso. Es stand DirectX 10 PVP spiel drauf, und drin war verbuggte Scheisse ohne DirectX und PVP.


----------



## erwo (25. September 2008)

Hallo,



Jorja schrieb:


> lol da lach ich mich ja krumm. du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass du mit verbraucherschutz irgendwas erreichst da. wenn du ne cola kaufst und sie schmeckt dir nicht, gehst dann auch zum verbraucherschutz? aber hauptsache, ganz wichtig wirken und mit worten wie "rechtsstaat" rumwerfen - das machen halt die leut, die prinzipiell keine ahnung haben sondern nur irgendwelchen schmus ausn internet aufgreifen.
> kapierts endlich, ihr kauft das spiel auf eigenes risiko, weil gefallen oder nicht gefallen ist noch immer subjektiv. mir gefällt WAR auch nicht, aber ich jammere nicht herum, dass ich mein geld zurückhaben will.



jo ,)

Abgesehen davon gibt es das Recht auf Nachbesserung.

Und auch wenn bei weitem nicht alles was in den Eulas und Lizenzen und Verträgen steht,
tatsächlich vor Gericht Bestand hätte, ein Grossteil davon tut es,
und die Lese man sich mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist das einzige was wirklich fehlte DX10 gewesen, der Rest war, nunja, sagen
wir mal nicht ganz komplett, aber so langsam wirds ja, und nochmal zum mitmeiseln:
Es war in keiner Zeit so schlimm wie es hier in diesem Forum permanent behauptet wird.

Und das mit DX10 wurde vorher bereits bekanntgegeben, wer dennoch gekauft hatte wusste
damit also was ihm "gaaaaaaaannnnzz schlimmmmmes" vorenthalten werden wird,
also rechtlich ist da garnichts möglich.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und wenn der Propaganda Meister sich hier schon rumschleicht, kann er ja mal erklären wie man es wagen kann ein Spiel mit features zu bewerben die es einfach nicht HAT. Darauf sind diese miesen Typen in keinem Post in ihrem eigenen Forum JEMALS eingegangen


Als Antwort lasse ich den eigentlichen "Propaganda Minister"(Siehe der blaue Bär Video) Erling Ellingsen zu Wort kommen:

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/19...ideos/play/1288

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## etmundi (25. September 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Und das mit DX10 wurde vorher bereits bekanntgegeben, wer dennoch gekauft hatte wusste
> damit also was ihm "gaaaaaaaannnnzz schlimmmmmes" vorenthalten werden wird,
> also rechtlich ist da garnichts möglich.




Namaste

ich bin aber nicht verpflichtet, mich vor einem Kauf schlau zu machen.

Und da es noch immer auf der Packung steht, habe ich sehr wohl Rechte.

Ich jedenfalls habe mein Spiel mit der Begründung das DX10 fehlt zurückgegeben.


----------



## Lanatir (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Als Antwort lasse ich den eigentlichen "Propaganda Minister"(Siehe der blaue Bär Video) Erling Ellingsen zu Wort kommen:
> 
> http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/19...ideos/play/1288
> 
> ...



Ok, ich kann englisch. Aber warum gibts davon keine übersetzte Version auf EUREM Forum? Nicht jeder Spieler kann englisch und sucht das Internet jeden Tag nach Videos bezüglich AOC ab.
Packt das Video auf Euer Forum, als sticky am besten, den text übersetzen, und dann noch mit einer entschuldigung, dann denke ich könnten viele die jetzt amok laufen, so wie ich, sich beruhigen.


----------



## Mordrach (25. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ok, ich kann englisch. Aber warum gibts davon keine übersetzte Version auf EUREM Forum? Nicht jeder Spieler kann englisch und sucht das Internet jeden Tag nach Videos bezüglich AOC ab.
> Packt das Video auf Euer Forum, als sticky am besten, den text übersetzen, und dann noch mit einer entschuldigung, dann denke ich könnten viele die jetzt amok laufen, so wie ich, sich beruhigen.



Ohje, müssen nun schon alle Interviews die irgendein Game-Producer für irgendeine Webseite in irgendeiner Sprache hält in sämtliche Sprachen übersetzt werden?
Glaub den Service wird Dir niemand bieten...


----------



## Aresetyr (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Hyborian-Ad...5712&sr=8-2
> 
> Hier kann man doch noch Gametimecards kaufen.
> 
> ...




Und für wie lange?! Das ist einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen... jetzt fällt auch noch ein Teil des spärlichen Angebots weg, weil ihr anscheinend kein Geld mehr für Gametimekarten habt, denn was anderes kann es nicht sein, von wegen "Betrugsversuche"... komisch, dass ALLE anderen Firmen sowas im Griff haben. Und überhaupt wieso gibts kein LSV für Österreich? Wieso packt es KEINE Firma AUSSER Blizzard ein LSV für Österreich anzubieten?


----------



## Lanatir (25. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Ohje, müssen nun schon alle Interviews die irgendein Game-Producer für irgendeine Webseite in irgendeiner Sprache hält in sämtliche Sprachen übersetzt werden?
> Glaub den Service wird Dir niemand bieten...


Wenns dabei um die von vielen lange erwartete Entschuldigung geht für den gefühlten Betrug am Kunden ist es sogar im Interesse von Failcom, dieses Interview da zu zeigen, mit Übersetzung.
Es könnte besänftigende Wirkung haben....wenns denn ehrlich gemeint ist.


----------



## erwo (25. September 2008)

Hi,



etmundi schrieb:


> ich bin aber nicht verpflichtet, mich vor einem Kauf schlau zu machen.
> Und da es noch immer auf der Packung steht, habe ich sehr wohl Rechte.
> Ich jedenfalls habe mein Spiel mit der Begründung das DX10 fehlt zurückgegeben.



Aber hier im Forum hattest doch immer getönt das Du es dir nicht kaufst,
sondern erstmal testen willst (irgendwann) - bis dahin haste es schlechtgeredet.

Und nun hast du es also DOCH gekauft, und das obwohl du wusstest das es
kein DX10 hat (wer auch immer das überhaupt braucht.).

Damit hast Du quasi wieder gelogen.

Solche Leute braucht die Gesellschaft echt nicht, ziemlich übel.

Vermutlich zahlt Dir Blizzard Geld das Du diesen Unsinn hier verbreitest,
naja, viel Spass dabei.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## sevendays5 (25. September 2008)

nein, ich finde, das aoc für mich nicht lohnt.

es gibt bessere pve spiele. (wow, eq, vangaurd)

es gibt bessere rp spiele (star wars galaxies; ja swg ist das non plus ultra des rp genres. ich sag nur storyteller, aber ansonsten kann man in jeden spiel rp ausleben, auch in counterstrike, vorraussetzung ist nur, das man auf gleichgesinnte trifft)

e gibt bessere pvp spiele (war, wow und hdro. ohje, habe ich echt wow hinzugefügt?^^ )

tja, und das wichtigste, funcom hat seine spieler verarscht, ausserdem verlangen sie 15€ an abogebühren. wisst ihr auch warum? ich kanns euch sagen. es macht keinen unterschied in den spielerzahlen ,wenn das game nur 13€ kostet. deswegen rauf auf 15€, die ganzen conenfans und aoc-liebhaber zahlken bereitwllig für das game.

obwohl es bessere anbieter für unterschiedlichen spielspass gibt, spielen die leute gern aoc, weil sie damit glücklich sind. 

wer noch aoc probieren will, ich hab noch nen buddykey. einfach mir ne nachricht schreiben. derjenige, der die grösste schleimspur hat, der gewinnt den buddykey =))



ps: http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099

jeder buffed user weiss, das buffed niemals ein spiel bewertet. für mich ist das schon kriminell, ein produkt mit ein siegel zu werben, das überhaupt nicht exestiert. GAUNER


----------



## Pacster (26. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> ich bin aber nicht verpflichtet, mich vor einem Kauf schlau zu machen.
> 
> ...





Da hat er recht. Wenns draufsteht kann man auch hundermal ankündigen das es nicht drin ist....man begeht trotzdem Betrug. Entweder Funcom hätte die Schachteln zurücknehmen oder es anderweitig DEUTLICH kenntlich machen müssen. Ne Nachricht rauszugeben das das dann doch nicht drin ist, reicht da ganz klar nicht!
Erschwerend kommt halt hinzu das Funcom es ja bereits lange genug vorher wusste das DX10 nicht drin ist und auch nicht bald drin sein würde...also genug Zeit um alles zurückzurufen. Das haben sie bewusst nicht gemacht weil ihnen das zu teuer war und ihnen damit ein Kaufargument verloren gegangen wäre(vom image-schaden mal ganz abgesehen. Den haben sie jetzt zwar auch..aber erstmal noch ein paar Milliönchen eingenommen).


----------



## Pacster (26. September 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> ps: http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099
> 
> jeder buffed user weiss, das buffed niemals ein spiel bewertet. für mich ist das schon kriminell, ein produkt mit ein siegel zu werben, das überhaupt nicht exestiert. GAUNER





Wenn das tatsächlich so stimmt, fragt mich wieso buffed da noch nichts gegen unternommen hat.

Das die Bewertungen der anderen Medien auch nicht mehr aktuell sind(gamestar hat sich ja bekanntlich zuletzt alles andere als positiv zu dem Thema geäußert)...nunja...das ist dann zwar Augenwischerei aber wenigstens nicht total falsch.
Ich wette AoC kriegt da dieses Jahr den Titel der Enttäuschung des Jahres...wobei eventuell Spore da ja auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat.


----------



## Ghrodan (26. September 2008)

Mhh...ich wollte eigentlich in dem Thread gucken wie stark sich AoC gebessert hat, weil ich dann überlegt hätte es mir zuzulegen, aber wenn ich hier lese wie FunCom mit ihren Kunden umgeht ist für mich klar: selbst wenn sie jetzt das Spiel bis zur Perfektion patchen, werde ich auf keinen Fall freiwillig Kunde dort.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Yaglan (26. September 2008)

Wisst ihr was ich sehr witzig finden Werde. Die ganzen aussagen hier sind ein scheiss dreck werd wenn zum beispiel Direktx erschienen ist.

Warum zum geier regt ihr euch wegen DX10 auf? Das verbessert ja nicht das spiel und wenn es da ist verbessert es nur ein Paar Lichteffecte!
Ich habe keine ahnung was auf der Verpackung genau drauf steht. Da auf der Colecters Edition steht nicht.

Wenn da steht mit Unterstützung von DX10 sieht das spiel noch besser aus. heisst es nicht das das teil auch schon im spiel sein muss. Es muss nur Fähig für das sein und es darf irgendwann erscheinen. 

Und dagegen verstößt Funcom nicht. Die wollen es ja rausbringen und sie sagen ja das spiel ist Direktx10 fähig.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. September 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Mhh...ich wollte eigentlich in dem Thread gucken wie stark sich AoC gebessert hat, weil ich dann überlegt hätte es mir zuzulegen, aber wenn ich hier lese wie FunCom mit ihren Kunden umgeht ist für mich klar: selbst wenn sie jetzt das Spiel bis zur Perfektion patchen, werde ich auf keinen Fall freiwillig Kunde dort.
> 
> MfG, Ghrodan



wenn du dir ein bild machen möchstes besorge dir einen buddykey. bei buffed wo so viele wow und warfans rumlaufen und alles andere schlechtreden biste an der falschen adresse. es hat sicherlich einige macken aber wie überall übertreiben die menschen gerne. wenn du dich wirklich von allen leuten beeinflussen lässt bist du bei aoc auf jeden fall falsch

gruss
fenris


----------



## Thug (26. September 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wenn du dir ein bild machen möchstes besorge dir einen buddykey. bei buffed wo so viele wow und warfans rumlaufen und alles andere schlechtreden biste an der falschen adresse. es hat sicherlich einige macken aber wie überall übertreiben die menschen gerne. wenn du dich wirklich von allen leuten beeinflussen lässt bist du bei aoc auf jeden fall falsch
> 
> gruss
> fenris



Wenn er sich von den anderen beeinflussen lässt liegt das wohl eher daran dass er kein frustrierter FunCom Kunde ist der Geld in den Sand gesetzt hat :>
Aber bei dem superstart und der Begeisterung der Leute für Warhammer kannste das keinem verübeln wenn er da reinschaut...

my 2 cent

Thug


----------



## Ghrodan (26. September 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wenn du dir ein bild machen möchstes besorge dir einen buddykey. bei buffed wo so viele wow und warfans rumlaufen und alles andere schlechtreden biste an der falschen adresse. es hat sicherlich einige macken aber wie überall übertreiben die menschen gerne. wenn du dich wirklich von allen leuten beeinflussen lässt bist du bei aoc auf jeden fall falsch



Ich glaube du solltest dir meinen Post nochmal durchlesen. Es geht mir nicht um die WoW-Fanboys die nur sinnlos "AoC is scheiße, WoW ftw" rumschreien, sondern um die Leute die das Spiel gespielt haben und dementsprechend auch mitbekommen haben wie FunCom mit der Community umspringt. Es geht mir nicht um das Spiel an sich, sondern um die Tatsache, dass ich mittlerweile von hunderten verschiedenen Leuten gelesen habe die erzählen, dass Leute gebannt wurden, bzw. dies am eigenen Leib erfahren haben, da sie Kritik am Spiel geäußert haben und es tut mir leid, aber selber wenn das Produkt von solchen Leuten besser werden würde, solche Ar***lö**** unterstütze ich doch nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. September 2008)

es wurden leute gebannt weil sie expoits im spiel ausgenutzt haben. 
auf diese leute würde ich erst recht nicht hören. einige wenige sind sicher dabei wo es unberechtig war aber denke nicht so viele wie hier rumlaufen..
wieviel spieler schreiben hier auch altes wissen von vor 2 monaten. wo es zb. weniger gm´s gab und viele bugs und features noch nicht im game waren.
einige sind dabei die hier weinen aber denen mit 10min lesen im offizellem forum weitergeholfen wäre.
viele spieler sind wow-verwöhnt.. ich hatte bei wow zb. auch nie problem mit gm usw. aber ich habe es auch nur 1/2 jahr gespielt. ich werde mir auch das neue wow-addon ansehen.. 
problem habe ich nur damit wenn ich hier viele lügen und halbwahrheiten lese und diese menschen dann noch beleidigend werden. 
zum glück herrscht bei aoc zb auf asura ein angenehmes klima wo fast jeder dem anderen gerne weiterhilft.

ein grundsatz bei mir aus dem geschäftsleben:
ein kunde ist könig wenn er sich benimmt. wenn er sich wie ein arsch benimmt wird er auch so behandelt.

gruss fenris


----------



## etmundi (26. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich habe keine ahnung was auf der Verpackung genau drauf steht. Da auf der Colecters Edition steht nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (26. September 2008)

huch erklär uns das jetzt mal waldgeist hmmm los komm ich brauch mal ein märchen für meinen kleinen bruder heute abend..^^


----------



## HeadCrab (26. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> vote for ban sturmwut


MAN BIST DU DOOF ROFL


----------



## sevendays5 (26. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich so stimmt, fragt mich wieso buffed da noch nichts gegen unternommen hat.
> 
> Das die Bewertungen der anderen Medien auch nicht mehr aktuell sind(gamestar hat sich ja bekanntlich zuletzt alles andere als positiv zu dem Thema geäußert)...nunja...das ist dann zwar Augenwischerei aber wenigstens nicht total falsch.
> Ich wette AoC kriegt da dieses Jahr den Titel der Enttäuschung des Jahres...wobei eventuell Spore da ja auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat.



ich weiss es nicht genau, ich nehme es nur an, das funcom die wertung bei buffed gekauft hat. um gezielt die leute zu ködern. ich nehme es funcom nicht übel, ist ja auch nur eine firma die geld machen will =))

http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099


----------



## Aresetyr (5. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wieviel spieler schreiben hier auch altes wissen von vor 2 monaten. wo es zb. weniger gm´s gab und *viele bugs* und features *noch nicht im game waren*.



Sorry ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen *lächelt zaghaft*

Also derzeit fesselt mich WAR eigentlich, doch ich halte mir immer alles offen, was mir allerdings so richtig sauer aufstößt ist, dass ich als Österreicher ohne KK nicht mehr EFFEKTIV zahlen kann...

also jetzt wurde dieses Paybycash eingeführt und mit dem hab ich schon früher mal bei Lotro gezahlt, allerdings sind mir 33€ für 60 Tage dann doch zuviel, 4€ mehr als die Gamecard, naja... schon heavy find ich, für die gleiche Leistung mehr zu zahlen... das gleiche wäre ein KK für mich... ich bin Student, jetzt meine erste Woche hinter mir (erstes Semester noch dazu) und eine Kreditkarte würde mich 10€/Monat an "Miete" kosten und 120€/Jahr nur für ein MMO is mir zu viel... ob es diese "PrepaidKreditkarte" auch in Österreich gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber dass es bislang nur Blizzard (ja ich habe auch WoW gespielt, früher) geschafft hat ein LSV für Österreich, dass angeblich durch unsere Gesetze (was nicht stimmt!!!) nicht möglich ist, möglich gemacht hat finde ich mies... ein LSV kann doch auch für Funcom nicht das Problem darstellen, oder?

DAS ist das EINZIGE was mir bei AoC so aufgestoßen hat, die Einstellung der Gamecards und dann die fadenscheinige Ausrede "Ja Betrugsversuche sind schuld"... ehm Blizzard, Turbine, Mythic (GOA) alle packen Gamecards nur Funcom nicht? Das ist das einzige was mich so dermaßen stört, ich wollte mir AoC wirklich nochmal anschauen, demnächst sogar, aber geht ja nicht gut... und sorry, aber ich muss mein Geld beisammen halten, mein Dad ist tot, meine Mum kann mich auch net endlos unterstützen und nen kleinen Job muss ich mir erst suchen, jetzt wo ich in der großen Stadt bin... von daher tuts mir einfach Leid, aber da ziehen keine Argumente à la "Ja wenn es dir die 4€ mehr nicht wert ist..." 4€ hier, 2€ dort... es "lempert" sich zusammen wie man so schön sagt bei uns ... ich hab damals extra noch die CE gekauft, weil es DIE Rollenspielhoffnung für mich war, das tolle AoC...


----------



## reappy (6. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> ...das gleiche wäre ein KK für mich... ich bin Student, jetzt meine erste Woche hinter mir (erstes Semester noch dazu) und eine Kreditkarte würde mich 10&#8364;/Monat an "Miete" kosten und 120&#8364;/Jahr nur für ein MMO is mir zu viel...



Bevor du hier irgendwelchen blödsin postest informier dich vorher.

Master Card classic  ->  18,17 EUR im JAHR
Master Card Gold Student   ->  27,25 EUR im JAHR

Quelle: http://www.kreditkarte.at/plb/opencms/de/H...rten/index.html


----------



## Eodeyn (6. Oktober 2008)

@Aresetyr

Also ich habe AoC bis vor 2 Tagen gespielt und ich rate dir ab von AoC da gute Grafik nicht alles ist.

Glaub mir Blut, nackte Haut und abgetrente Gliedmaße hat God of War 1 & 2 für die Ps2 besser hingezaubert.

Wäre AoC ein offline Action Advanture geworden wäre es sogar gut.

Aber die fehlende Community, für alle die jetzt was anderes sagen bedenkt das die Server zusammengelegt werden sollen, und der fehlende bzw. verbuggte EndContent sind Grund genug es gar nicht erst anzufangen, zumindest bei dem momentanen Status nicht.

Ausserdem bei den Rekordverdächtigen Acc. kündigungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit glaube ich nicht ernsthaft daran das sich die Aktionäre das lange von FC gefallen lassen.
Andere Firmen sind wegen weniger zu Grunde gegangen.


----------



## Cembrotta (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich sage dir nur eins,kauf das Spiel und betrete die Welt von Hyberia,es macht in letzter Zeit riesenspaß AoC spielen,grad weil es keine ""enttäuschtenheulendekinderichwillmeingeldzurückistscheißspielichbinkeinfanv
onaoc""Flamer mehr auf den Servern gibt.

Und hier wird AoC nur schlecht gemacht weil man einfach es nicht geschafft hat von einem anderen Spiel wegzukommen.

Es lohnt sich in Hyberia wieder einzusteigen!!!


----------



## knox788o (6. Oktober 2008)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Und hier wird AoC nur schlecht gemacht weil man einfach es nicht geschafft hat von einem anderen Spiel wegzukommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz klar....daran wirds liegen !


----------



## Montoliou (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Yaglan,



Yaglan schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich sehr witzig finden Werde. Die ganzen aussagen hier sind ein scheiss dreck werd wenn zum beispiel Direktx erschienen ist.
> 
> Warum zum geier regt ihr euch wegen DX10 auf? Das verbessert ja nicht das spiel und wenn es da ist verbessert es nur ein Paar Lichteffecte!
> Ich habe keine ahnung was auf der Verpackung genau drauf steht. Da auf der Colecters Edition steht nicht.
> ...



Verzeih mir meine harschen Worte. Aber liest DU manchmal Deine Posts bevor Du sie abschickst? Erstens ist dein Geschreibsel, aufgrund störrisch verwehrter Satzzeichen kaum zu entziffern. (Hey komm.. Gönn uns doch wenigstens am Satzende mal nen Punkt.) Und zweitens widersprichst Du Dir im Posting selbst. 

Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist:


Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn da steht mit Unterstützung von DX10 sieht das spiel noch besser aus. heisst es nicht das das teil auch schon im spiel sein muss. Es muss nur Fähig für das sein und es darf irgendwann erscheinen.



Du gibst also zu daß, das Spiel mit DX10 besser aussähe, die Ankündigung auf der Verpackung aber nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt zu tun haben muss, wenn dieser Inhalt nachgereicht werden kann. (theoretisch)
Ich kann nicht glauben was ich da lese. Warum? Ich v e r s u c h e es Dir so einfach wie möglich zu erklären.
Mach mal die Augen zu und stell Dir vor Du kaufst einen PC. Hey nicht wirklich zu machen, sonst kannst Du ja nicht weiterlesen. ;-)
Du hast einen ausgewählt weil im Prospekt steht, daß dieses Gerät 4GB RAM hat. Zuhause stellst Du dann fest: "Wuss?? De scheise PeCe had nua Zwei GB"
Zurück beim Händler sagt Dir dieser dann süffisant: "Was regen Sie sich auf Herr Yaglann, das System ist auf 4GB vorbereitet. Irgendwann liefern wir Ihnen das dann mal nach. Ciao Herr Yaglan. Viel Spass mit Ihrem Einkauf, Herr Yaglan. *hämischgrinst*"

Merkst Du was??????

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> ich weiss es nicht genau, ich nehme es nur an, das funcom die wertung bei buffed gekauft hat. um gezielt die leute zu ködern. ich nehme es funcom nicht übel, ist ja auch nur eine firma die geld machen will =))
> 
> http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099


Das ist gar nicht so abwägig. Ich arbeite selbst als Redakteur und kenne das nur zu gut. Wer sehr negativ über eine Firma schreibt, die zeitgleich auch ein Werbepaket gebucht hat, läuft Gefahr die Einnahmen zu verlieren. Wenn ich mich an die riesige Werbung von AoC direkt auf der Startseite damals erinnere, liegt so ein Gedanke schon nah, ohne meinen lieben Buffies etwas unterstellen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (6. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(sevendays5 @ 26.09.2008, 15:10) *
ich weiss es nicht genau, ich nehme es nur an, das funcom die wertung bei buffed gekauft hat. um gezielt die leute zu ködern. ich nehme es funcom nicht übel, ist ja auch nur eine firma die geld machen will =))

http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099



Dentus schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht so abwägig. Ich arbeite selbst als Redakteur und kenne das nur zu gut. Wer sehr negativ über eine Firma schreibt, die zeitgleich auch ein Werbepaket gebucht hat, läuft Gefahr die Einnahmen zu verlieren. Wenn ich mich an die riesige Werbung von AoC direkt auf der Startseite damals erinnere, liegt so ein Gedanke schon nah, ohne meinen lieben Buffies etwas unterstellen zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Namaste
Es fällt auch (negativ) auf, daß Buffed hierzu noch keine Stellungnahme abgegeben hat, obwohl hier
ja fleißig mitgelesen wird.


----------



## lutsch3r (6. Oktober 2008)

Ausser das die Performance sich verbessert hat, "Out-of-Memory" weniger geworden ist und PVP-XP eingeführt wurde, hab ich seit RLS noch nicht viel neues in AOC entdeckt.
Paar Quests in diesem oder jenem Gebiet kamen dazu aber DER "Return-Grund" ist das für mich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher steig ich, wenn überhaupt, 2009 erst wieder ein und schau mal nach, vorher werden die vollmundig angekündigten Patches wohl nicht auf dem Spiel-Server landen.
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der gepatcht wird ist so wie Gras beim wachsen zusehen zu müssen...
Und für 15 &#8364; / Monat auf nem Test-Server rumzuhampeln und FCs Job zu machen...Neeee Danke !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiko (6. Oktober 2008)

Was das LSV angeht wird es dieses nur in Deutschland geben ^^ Keine Ahnung warum aber so isses leider


----------



## turrican (6. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich Denke Failcom wird schon noch den verdienten Lohn bekommen. Eine Anfrage meinerseits beim Verbraucherschutz in Nord-Rhein-Westfalen hat ergeben, das es allein in diesem Bundesland mehrere tausend Beschwerden gegen das Vorgehen und den schlichten Betrug den Failcom da begangen hat, gibt.
> Meldet euch einfach bei eurem örtlichen Verbraucherschutz, kann man zur Not auch Googlen. Erklärt denen worums geht (Ein Killer-Argument ist da die Tatsache das Failcom das Spiel mit nicht vorhandenen Features beworben und verkauft hat) und informiert zur Not auch eure örtliche Presse darüber.
> Solch ein betrügerisches vorgehen kann und darf in einem Rechtsstaat nicht ungestraft bleiben. Und wenn der Propaganda Meister sich hier schon rumschleicht, kann er ja mal erklären wie man es wagen kann ein Spiel mit features zu bewerben die es einfach nicht HAT. Darauf sind diese miesen Typen in keinem Post in ihrem eigenen Forum JEMALS eingegangen.
> 
> ...



ich hab vor monaten schon versucht eine sammelklage gegen funcom im aoc.gamona forum auf die beine zu stellen aber der thread wurde einfach gelöscht. also meine unterschrift habt ihr.


----------



## Aresetyr (6. Oktober 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Bevor du hier irgendwelchen blödsin postest informier dich vorher.
> 
> Master Card classic  ->  18,17 EUR im JAHR
> Master Card Gold Student   ->  27,25 EUR im JAHR
> ...


muss ich mich dauernd doof anmachen lassen? Hab ich "dein" Spiel kritisiert? NEIN! Und jetzt lass mich gefälligst in Ruhe, BEI MEINER BANK kostet es nunmal 10€/Monat und die Bank is sonst eindeutig die #1 in Österreich in Sachen Support etc...


----------



## etmundi (6. Oktober 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> ich hab vor monaten schon versucht eine sammelklage gegen funcom im aoc.gamona forum auf die beine zu stellen




Sammelklage - Deutschland - hab ich was verpasst?

Eine Sammelklage ist eine Klage, bei der eine Vielzahl von Klägern gegen einen oder mehrere Beklagte klagen. Die Sammel- oder auch Gruppenklage ist in den USA verbreitet und heißt dort class action (Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, Title 28 United States Code Appendix Rule 23). In Deutschland gibt es sie nicht. (Auszug Wiki)


----------



## reappy (7. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> muss ich mich dauernd doof anmachen lassen? Hab ich "dein" Spiel kritisiert? NEIN! Und jetzt lass mich gefälligst in Ruhe, BEI MEINER BANK kostet es nunmal 10€/Monat und die Bank is sonst eindeutig die #1 in Österreich in Sachen Support etc...



Ja wenn du lügst musst du das wohl!!!

Deine Bank hat mit der Kreditkarte rein GAR NICHTS zu tun.
Egal bei welcher Bank du bist, die Kreditkarte kommt von PAYLIFE und nicht von deiner Bank!!!
Und die Preise werden direkt von deinem Kreditkarten Konto dirket von PALLIFE eingezogen (sprich am anfang des Jahres hast du auf deiner Kreditkartenabrechnung die Kartengebühr drauf), deine Bank hat rein GARNICHTS damit zu tun.

Somit ist dein vorheriges Post gelogen und das lass ich so nicht stehen, ich weis das es weh tut ertappt zu werden, aber damit muss man leben wenn man sich nicht vorher informiert.


Edit, mein spiel hast hier sicher nicht kritisiert, da ich wow spiele und nur hier bin um zu sehen obs mit aoc bergab geht oder ob ich nochmal ein monat reinschaun soll.


----------



## Aresetyr (7. Oktober 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Ja wenn du lügst musst du das wohl!!!
> 
> Deine Bank hat mit der Kreditkarte rein GAR NICHTS zu tun.
> Egal bei welcher Bank du bist, die Kreditkarte kommt von PAYLIFE und nicht von deiner Bank!!!
> ...



Vielleicht ist das bei dir so, bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht und jetzt komm runter von deinem hohen Ross... ich war heute extra nochmal kurz in ner Filiale und hab gefragt... 10€/Monat muss man mindestens brauchen und wo kann man bei uns per KK zahlen?!... lächerlich und sinnfrei

gehen die GC's die im Umlauf sind eigentlich noch, oder werden die eingezogen?!


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

Lese ich da Sammeklage? 
Ich wäre sofort dabei

Aber meine 15 Euronen habe ich dank der Stornierung und da Fc kein Support hat konnte ich den ganzen Monat spielen und am Ende habe ich noch 14 Tage Gratis bekommen weil die GM´s kein Deutsch konnten/können
Blödes Fc Ding


----------



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> muss ich mich dauernd doof anmachen lassen? Hab ich "dein" Spiel kritisiert? NEIN! Und jetzt lass mich gefälligst in Ruhe, BEI MEINER BANK kostet es nunmal 10€/Monat und die Bank is sonst eindeutig die #1 in Österreich in Sachen Support etc...



Bei Amazon und ebay gibt es kostenlose Kreditkarten - unabhängig bei welcher Bank du 
dein Konto hast.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das bei dir so, bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht und jetzt komm runter von deinem hohen Ross... ich war heute extra nochmal kurz in ner Filiale und hab gefragt... 10€/Monat muss man mindestens brauchen und wo kann man bei uns per KK zahlen?!... lächerlich und sinnfrei
> 
> gehen die GC's die im Umlauf sind eigentlich noch, oder werden die eingezogen?!


Also der Kollege hat dich vollkommen zurecht Verbessert. Was du erzählst ist absoluter Unsinn. Und wenn du wirklich bei deiner BANK-Filliale eine Kreditkarte für 10 Euro im Monat bekommst, wundert mich nicht warum die Banken grade alle den Bach runtergehen.

Andererseits glaube ich du bist einfach grade zu stolz zuzugeben das du Unrecht hast. Ich habe eine Kreditkarte und zahle ganz sicher keinen monatlichen Betrag dafür *lacht* Du kennst schon das System hinter solchen Karten oder? Im übrigen kannst du fast ÜBERALL mit sowas bezahlen! Definitiv nicht lächerlich und sinnfrei.

Nun troll dich und verbreite dein Halbwissen lieber im woanders


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das bei dir so, bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht und jetzt komm runter von deinem hohen Ross... ich war heute extra nochmal kurz in ner Filiale und hab gefragt... 10€/Monat muss man mindestens brauchen und wo kann man bei uns per KK zahlen?!... lächerlich und sinnfrei
> 
> gehen die GC's die im Umlauf sind eigentlich noch, oder werden die eingezogen?!



Also wenn deine Bank wirklich 120 Euro im Jahr als Gebühr für deine Kreditkarte einhebt, so kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen und es liegt entweder ein Missverständnis vor oder deine Bank ist wirklich sehr unverschämt und will dich abziehen. Ich wohne derzeit auch in Österreich und kann für viel weniger Geld an eine Mastercard Classic oder eine VISA-Karte kommen.

Außerdem kann man auch in Österreich häufig mit Kreditkarte bezahlen, im Internet sowieso, aber auch in Geschäften, Restaurants usw. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt in einer kleinen, entlegenen Gemeinde, aber Österreich hat auf jeden Fall auch schon das Kreditkartenzeitalter erreicht.

Was ist übrigens damit gemeint, dass du mindestens 10 Euro im Monat "brauchen" musst? Eventuell ist der Sachverhalt so, dass die Grundgebühr eine andere ist, aber sie dir komplett erlassen wird (und dir die Karte de facto gar nichts kostet, zumindest im ersten Jahr) wenn du über die Karte Waren im Wert von 120 Euro / Jahr oder eben 10 Euro / Monat beziehst.

PS: 120 Euro im Jahr wirklich reine Kartengebühr ist eine solche Frechheit, dass es sich fast um ein Missverständnis handeln muss. Ansonsten ist so etwas einfach Wucher und auf jeden Fall ein Grund die Bank zu wechseln mMn.


----------



## woldemor (10. Oktober 2008)

So hatte 4 Monate AOC Pause. Habe einen neuen Chara angefangen und ja es macht wieder Spaß. Jeder der mal reinschauen wollte sollte es jetzt mal machen.

Denke schon das aus AOC etwas wird.

ps: habe noch einen Gäste Key zuvergeben!!!!


----------



## Aresetyr (10. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich kein Problem damit einen Fehler einzusehen, aber es is nunmal keiner... und ich hab vor einigen Monaten meinen Namen geändert und weiß was das für ne Rennerei war... jetzt die Bank zu ändern wär sicherlich wieder sauviel arbeit... und meine kostet nunmal 10€/Monat... jedenfalls ne Visa


----------



## etmundi (10. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich kein Problem damit einen Fehler einzusehen, aber es is nunmal keiner... und ich hab vor einigen Monaten meinen Namen geändert und weiß was das für ne Rennerei war... jetzt die Bank zu ändern wär sicherlich wieder sauviel arbeit... und meine kostet nunmal 10€/Monat... jedenfalls ne Visa



Eine Kreditkarte bekommst du ja nicht nur bei deiner Bank.
Ich habe z.B. eine von Amazon. Und die kostet im ersten
Jahr Null Euro


----------



## Spyflander (10. Oktober 2008)

hm... was hat das mit dem thema zu tun?? ich hardere mit mir... aoc siehts chon verdammt geil aus =)


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Sammelklage - Deutschland - hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Eine Sammelklage ist eine Klage, bei der eine Vielzahl von Klägern gegen einen oder mehrere Beklagte klagen. Die Sammel- oder auch Gruppenklage ist in den USA verbreitet und heißt dort class action (Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, Title 28 United States Code Appendix Rule 23). In Deutschland gibt es sie nicht. (Auszug Wiki)



Außerdem führt ein Aufruf zu so einer Aktion, egal ob gegen Privat-Personen, Persönlichkeiten, Unternehmen oder sonstige, zum sofortigen Ausschluss aus der Community.


----------



## Yaglan (11. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Außerdem führt ein Aufruf zu so einer Aktion, egal ob gegen Privat-Personen, Persönlichkeiten, Unternehmen oder sonstige, zum sofortigen Ausschluss aus der Community.




Wenn ich sowas lese von Sammelklage muss ich die Augen verdrehen. 
Sind die Menschen Heut zu tage echt so drauf? Wieso gibt ihr euch nicht einfach damit ab. Das ihr ein Fehlkauf gemacht habt????

Euch zwingt ja keiner das spiel gekauft zu haben.
Wieviele Firmen haben in der Spielewelt schon einen Verarscht?

Ich kann mich zum beispiel noch an C&C3 erinnern. Tiberium Sun.
Da war ja noch nichtmal die Grafik wie die auf den Screens auf der Verpackung, vieles war nicht so wie das spiel eigendlich nicht sein sollte. Aber man hat in den Foren nicht so ein misst gelesen wie hier.
Hier denkt man man hat es mit einer Herde 16 Jährige zu tuen! Oder täuche ich mich da jetzt werden wir in Erwachsenen Alter wirklich so bescheuert? *Schaut zu seinen Vater* Äh ok.....

Oder Saga das spiel hatte auch verdammt Geile ideen und so aber die Umsetzung war der Größte misst. Das spiel hat auch 100 DM gekostet.


----------



## ExoHunter (11. Oktober 2008)

> Lohnt sich ein erneuter Besuch in Hyboria?



Nö.


----------



## Aresetyr (11. Oktober 2008)

Lassen wir das mit der Kreditkarte einfach, ich hab eh Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jedenfall werden ja weiterhin GC's hergestellt und damit kann ich zur NOT auch zocken... LSV soll ja auch noch kommen, laut Waldgeist, also von daher...


----------

